# Delightful Deep Condition Challenge 2012 Part 4 (Oct 1st- Dec 31st)



## halee_J (Sep 30, 2012)

*2012 DC Challenge 2012 Part 4 (Oct 1st- Dec 31st)*

*Welcome to the Delightfully Delicious Deep Conditioning Challenge 2012 (Pt. 4)





*​
*Want better retention? More moisture? Healthier hair? More managable hair? Wanna stay up on your DC game? 

*​ *                                             This challenge  is for you!**


*​ 

The benefits of regular deep conditioning:

*
One THE best ways to increase and maintain proper moisture levels in the hair
Improves manageability
Reduces splits and breakage i.e. great for retention
Effective way of maintaining protein/moisture balance
* 
We know, but we forget, we get lazy. This challenge is to keep us consistent 




*Everyone is welcome! **Natural, texlaxed, texturized, transitioning, and relaxed heads.  Ladies with braids or cornrowed under wigs/weaves come on in!* 



*Last quarter! *

  Part 4: October 1st - December 31st




*Da Rules: * 

*1.* Deep condition at least once per week, on wet or dry hair. If you are wearing braids or weaves, once per 10-14 days. 

*2.* Shampooing  is *not* required. 

*3.* Deep condition using your method of choice: Heat cap, hooded dryer, steamer, hot towels or no heat. 

*4.* You must DC for a minimum of *30 minutes*.  


* WANNA JOIN?:* 
* Mention or PM me and I'll add you *
.
.
.
.


----------



## halee_J (Sep 30, 2012)

*PART 4! Final session ladies let's make it count * 

*Challengers*
~*~ShopAholic~*~
13StepsAhead
Adonia1987
afrochique
Aggie
AJellyCake
ajoke
Americka
amwcah
Ann0804
Applecake718
assiyrabomb
ATLcutey20
Atdow71
Arian
Arewa Girl
AudraChanell
Babygrowth
back2relaxed
BadMamaJama
B_Phlyy
bajandoc86
BeautyGoesDutch
bernag06
bign__17
buddhas_mom
Blairx0 
Brownie518
Brownsilk8
butter_pecan
c*c*chic*
Casarela
ChasingBliss
chelseatiara
cicilypayne
choctaw
claud-uk
Coffee
coolsista-paris
cordei
Course24
curlyhersheygirl
cutenss
cutiepiesensei
cynd
DaDragonPrincess
DaiseeDay
DayDreamist
DeepBluSea
DesignerCurls
Diva_Esq
divachyk
DominicanBrazilian82
earthymamawitch
ecornett
Ebonybunny
IDareT'sHair
itismehmmkay
faithVA
fiyahwerks
Forever in Bloom
frobellete
Froreal3
Golden75
Grand Prix
gvin89
Imoan
HairPleezeGrow
Hairroots
healthy2008
healthyhair2
HighAspirations
hillytmj
Hyacinthe
IronButterfly
jawbsweet
jayjaycurlz
JazzyOleBabe
JeterCrazed
Jewel08 
judy4all
JulietWhiskey
JustGROWwithIt
justjai
KaramelDiva1978
kesha4726
Kimlyb
Kindheart
KiWiStyle
LaidBak
lamaria211
LexaKing
LightEyedMami
LilMissSunshine5
Lisaaa Bonet
Lita
leona2025
LexiDior
lolita1987
LoveBeautyKisses
lovestarr
Lymegreen
Mahogony7
malachi74
mamaore
MaraWithLove
McBrides3
Meritamen
MicheePrings
missbugg21
missjones
mschristine
mscocopuff
ms.mimi
MixedVix
Ms. Tiki
MystiqueBabe
Napp
NaiyaAi
napbella
NappyNelle
natura87 
naturalfinally
naturalagain2
NaturallyTori
nipday
Nix08
NJoy
nubiennze
Onhergrind09
pookaloo83
Poranges
Prettycoach
princesslocks
princesskaha 
PrissiSippi
Queenmickie
ReignLocks
regina07
Ronnieaj
Rossy2010 
Rotasaruai
sexypebbly
Shana'
sharifeh
Shay72
shortdub78
shortt29
silentdove13 
sipp100
Solila
spacetygrss
SpicyPisces
SuchaLady
SuchMagnificance
tiffers
TeeBee
TeeSGee
theneolution
TheNDofUO
topnotch1010
TruMe
TrueSugar
YoursTrulyRE
youwillrise
WendellaWoody
wheezy807 
winona
Xaragua
xu93texas


----------



## Americka (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm in again! Thanks, halee_J


----------



## cutenss (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm ready


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm in ill be dcing x3 a week overnight with various DC's


----------



## TeeSGee (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm in! will be Dc'ing 1x/wkly


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 30, 2012)

i'm in! got mizani moisturfusion!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm in. Don't know how often I will be able to check in because of school. But I will probably try to check in once every 2 weeks.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 30, 2012)

Picking up some new DC's this week!  New challenge = new flavors!  Happy growing ladies... APL by 12/31... Bet on it!

I will be DC'ing twice weekly (but twice each session.  Dry DC with prepoo and wet DC after wash or co-wash 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm in again, but I'm still sad about my steamer.







I will be using my hooded dryer with my conditioning sessions now.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm in. Probably just 1x a week.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm in again 
Deep conditioning has been my BFF this whole year


----------



## NJoy (Oct 1, 2012)

Yep!  I'm in!


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 1, 2012)

I DC'ed yesterday using Shescentit Avocado conditioner for 30 minutes.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm in again


----------



## napbella (Oct 1, 2012)

Yessir! Count me in.


----------



## daviine (Oct 1, 2012)

halee_J Please count me in.  I'd like to see if deep conditioning for 30 minutes or more will benefit my hair.  Thanks.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm in again. I plan on at least once a week. I am trying to use up some things now so I can guilt free shop on black Friday. My go to is great yogurt, but I love SD vanilla akim.

Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


----------



## HHSJ85 (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm in =]
......


----------



## claud-uk (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks halee_J, I was late for the last round so looking forward to seeing this one through.  I have quite a few new products so am hoping to perfect my DC mix and get perfect consistent results each time.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 1, 2012)

I'd like to join. I hardly ever DC so this will surely challenge me to pay more attention to my hair! halee_J


----------



## lovelycurls (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm in  dc'ing is fun and very beneficial for me. Will be doing this @ least once a week.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm in! This will be my first time in this challenge but I DC 3-4 times a month.

Thinking about purchasing a big container of one of the conditioner bases from essentialswholesale.com.

halee_J


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm in for sure!!  Although I still prefer the term Delightfully Delicious DC

I'm using a variety of AO conditioners and giovanni 50:50.  Will also use teas, agave, oils, avg and SAA

I do a delightfuly delicious DC under steam about once a week and simple DC's before cowashing 3-4 times a week.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 1, 2012)

halee_J - thanks for the tag, even though I was seriouly missing last session.  I was in braid extensions and my wash/DC schedule was all over the place!

I'm in mini-twist so I plan to DC every 2 weeks.


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the add on. I just moved in with my uncle yesterday afternoon. I'm hoping with a more relaxed atmosphere i will be able to do my weekly dc's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2012)

Let's Do This!


----------



## cynd (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: 2012 DC Challenge 2012 Part 4 (Oct 1st- Dec 31st)*

I'm in halee_J.  Thanks.


----------



## Ann0804 (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm in,
I'll be DCing 1-2 times a week. I'll be using Jessicurl, AO, Miss Jessie's, or Curl Junkie. I'm trying to use up most of these products and only focus on my staples.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Oct 1, 2012)

I would like to join this challenge. I will be DCing once a week. halee_J


----------



## mschristine (Oct 1, 2012)

I need this challenge, I'm in going to buy a conditioning cap soon

ETA: I changed my name from healthy2008 to mschristine


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 1, 2012)

halee_J I'd like to be part of this challenge please


----------



## TruMe (Oct 1, 2012)

halee_J - I would like to join.  This is what I need to consistently do no matter what.  I do this now 1x a week.  Just bought some Curl Junkie CURL REHAB - MOISTURIZING HAIR TREATMENT to try out.  I usually use Mixed Chicks Deep Conditioner but my local BSS was out and happened to see this.  I am trying to finish up the last little bit of this SheaMoisture Deep Treatment Masque which my hair DOES NOT like.  It doesn't feel moisturized after this treatment at all!

Question for you ladies:  If you are cowashing daily or at least every other day, is it still beneficial to DC more than 1x a week?  Anyone happen to experience a difference in doing this?


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm all up and through this, I've been religiously DC for the last 3 month alternating between Moisture and Protein DC's bi-weekly.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Oct 1, 2012)

DCing right now on dry hair with no heat under a thermal cap with Giovanni Nutrafix, honeyquat and EVOO for at least a few hours.


----------



## MicheePrings (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm in. I'll be DCing at least once a week, maybe even twice per week when the weather gets even colder. Making the last months of 2012 count


----------



## Lita (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi,I'm in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## WendellaWoody (Oct 1, 2012)

PLEASE add me to the list of challengers in this awesome challenge!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 1, 2012)

thank you halee_j .
I m going to Dc tomorrow morning with MHC Molasses .I love that deep conditioner


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 1, 2012)

Currently dc-ing with KBB LL to combat this protein overload.  It's gonna be a few hours under this heat cap...


----------



## Ebonybunny (Oct 1, 2012)

In in in


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 1, 2012)

DC'ing now with Kyra's hemp conditioner for 1hr before I cowash.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 1, 2012)

Deep conditioning on dry hair  overnight with SD Vanilla Silk cream, AO GPB, Organix Morrocan oil DC and a lot of ceramide oils


----------



## cutenss (Oct 1, 2012)

My soft bonnet attachment came  so I will be later DC'ing with Graham Webb Silk Repair Advanced Therapy Treatment.


----------



## Prettycoach (Oct 1, 2012)

Good evening ladies, Count me in  halee_J I am using Macadamia Natural oil deep repair masque for DC.


----------



## Arian (Oct 1, 2012)

In here!  For my first question, does anyone deep condition while in senagalese twists?  If so, how?


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for adding me.  Since my bc, I've dc'd religiously once sometimes twice a week.  I usally use AOGPG, Hollywood beauty cholesterol, lekair liquid cholesterol or a BASK product.  I'm trying to use off all of these products before trying some new stuff. 
Yesterday, I used OGPB & Hollywood beauty.   I think my next dvc will be Thursday or Friday.


----------



## PrissiSippi (Oct 1, 2012)

I am in!! I recently had to cut off about 2 inches  So I'm starting all over


----------



## chelseatiara (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: 2012 DC Challenge 2012 Part 4 (Oct 1st- Dec 31st)*

I'm in even if I only own 1 deep conditioner at the moment-my go to ORS Replenishing


----------



## Diva_Esq (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm up in here one mo' 'gain!!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 1, 2012)

Proteina de Perla dry DC, co-wash, AEGM scalp spa (relaxer-style application and massage ))and Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk after-wash DC... All with heat.


----------



## cutenss (Oct 2, 2012)

cutenss said:


> My soft bonnet attachment came  so I will be later DC'ing with Graham Webb Silk Repair Advanced Therapy Treatment.



Change of plans.  I decided to DC with HydroquenchSystems Coconut Repairing Mask after using the As I Am Coconut Cowash.  I do not like that stuff   I hope it doesn't "interfere" with my DC.  I plan to use heat with this in the morning.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm in.  I always DC once a week.  I don't always post.  Will try to do better this time.


----------



## daviine (Oct 2, 2012)

OT:  cutenss Love your hair in the siggy.  

Tonight I DCed with Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil Cholesterol with honey and olive oil.  I may DC again on Thursday or Friday not sure yet.


----------



## cutenss (Oct 2, 2012)

daviine said:


> OT:  cutenss Love your hair in the siggy.
> 
> Tonight I DCed with Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil Cholesterol with honey and olive oil.  I may DC again on Thursday or Friday not sure yet.



daviine Thank you.  I appreciate that  That was before I mastered the WNG


----------



## leiah (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm joining.  I haven't been DCing for a while.  I'm ready to get back to doing it weekly.


----------



## TeeBee (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd LOVE to join!! Now that the weather is cooler, time to step up my DC game!!
Oh..I haven't the slightest clue how to 'mention' halee_J, so I can have my name added to the list(?).
My staple DC's at the moment are Luv Naturals Conditional Love Conditioner, Aubrey Organics GPB, and my homemade Greek Yogurt DC.


----------



## TeeBee (Oct 2, 2012)

TeeBee said:
			
		

> I'd LOVE to join!! Now that the weather is cooler, time to step up my DC game!!
> Oh..I haven't the slightest clue how to 'mention' halee_J, so I can have my name added to the list(?).
> My staple DC's at the moment are Luv Naturals Conditional Love Conditioner, Aubrey Organics GPB, and my homemade Greek Yogurt DC.



ETA: I guess I figured out how to 'mention' smh, lol


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow! Last quarter gotta finish strong. I'm in @halee _j!! So in love with Queene Helene concoction right now I am in for the long haul.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll be using aohsr, aowc, aobc, gpb, vsd, or luvnaturals conditioner for dc'ing.

I want to dc twice a week.


----------



## MicheePrings (Oct 2, 2012)

This is my check-in post (will edit for each update)
Oct/1- DC for a few hours with Wen at my roots, Tresemme with Safflower oil on the length of my hair.

Oct/5-DC for two hours with coconut milk, full fat Greek yogurt mixed in Tresemme conditioner.

Oct/15-Dc for four hours using La Coupe Deep Conditioning Masque

Oct/18-DC for two hours using Max Green Alchemy Scalp Rescue Conditioner with a bit of Vatika oil on my ends

Nov/03-Protein DC with full fat Greek yogurt, coconut milk, safflower oil and Tresemme conditioner as a base, with heat for 40 mins

Nov/14-Pre-Poo DC with full fat Greek yogurt, coconut milk, safflower oil and Tresemme conditioner as a base

Dec/05- DC with my conditioner mix with heat for 1 hour

Dec/11- DC with my conditioner mix with heat for 30 mins

Dec/19-DC with Greek yogurt, coconut milk, and melted Shea butter in Tresemme conditioner with heat for 30 mins

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm ready and armed!!


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 2, 2012)

Please count me in..forgot to check in a lot last session,  but have been deep conditioning religiously for months. I will alternate between shea moisture deep treatment (unlike most people my hair loves it), ors replenishing, one n only argan oil hydrating mask, and silk elements mixed silk. I have some wish list conditioners I'm sure I will be addingto the mix.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks hun, im in again! ......im in kinky twists but i will DC this week, since i aven't done so in over 2 weeks .....i will be wigging it after these come out, so it should be easy to dc 1-2x a week starting in 2 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2012)

Steaming with Jasmine Bath & Beauty's Avocado & Silk in: Monkey Snacks


----------



## cynd (Oct 2, 2012)

DCd on dry hair w/a heat cap for more than hour using Crece Pelo.


----------



## TeeSGee (Oct 2, 2012)

Did a Co-wash with As I am Coconut Co-wash and DC'd with Una Moisturizing Masque.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 2, 2012)

Overnight DC with AOGPB.


----------



## leiah (Oct 2, 2012)

I finished my motions CPR treatment conditioner today.  wont be repurchasing

My dominican conditioners will be here on thursday.


----------



## AJellyCake (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi, halee_J!

Thanks for coordinating the challenge!

Will you please add me (you can delete my old username, naturalnewb, if you'd like)?

DCed overnight with Hairveda Sitriillah. My hair is super soft, and my curls are clumping nicely without gel.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for the tag halee_J ..
I have henna + indigo at the moment. I will put it for 2 - 3 hours then will follow it up with a 6 hours AOHRS deep conditioning treatment mixed with EVOO, JBCO and some honey..


----------



## frobellete (Oct 3, 2012)

i am in. this is my first challenge i've been lurking lhcf its my first time participating.

my hair's been breaking a lot lately so last weekend i did the aphogee two step protein treatment then  followed with joico moisture recovery dc (my hair loves it). i also did a tea rinse but was freaked out by the color and i washed it out after two mins - i understand most people leave it in. i dont think i can.

this weekend i hope to dc with alter ego garlic conditioner. i really hope to stop this breakage soon as possible.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 3, 2012)

Simple DC last night with my tea spritz and AO Camomille.


----------



## claud-uk (Oct 3, 2012)

First check-in for this new challenge!  I'm currently DC'ing under a heat cap with a mix of Keracare Humecto + CON AO + Castor Oil + Soybean Oil.  I'll leave this on for about 8 hours today, before rinsing tonight.

HHJ everyone!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 3, 2012)

i dc'ed overnight with Mizani MF Silk Creme.  new growth feels moisturized and soft.  i really worked the product in.  no more gobs and gobs of product to make it seems like i am really deep conditioning.  the product really needs to be worked into the hair and not just coat and sit on top.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm in I'm in!!!!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 3, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> i dc'ed overnight with Mizani MF Silk Creme.  new growth feels moisturized and soft.  i really worked the product in.  no more gobs and gobs of product to make it seems like i am really deep conditioning.  the product really needs to be worked into the hair and not just coat and sit on top.[ND/QUOTE]
> 
> I love me some MF silk cream!!!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 3, 2012)

Will be DC today with my protein moisture mix.


----------



## lovelycurls (Oct 3, 2012)

Dc'd with nature's gate herbal daily conditioner, renpure argan oil conditioner, vatika oil, apple cider vinegar  for 1hr without heat. Hair is soft and happy

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm in.  I will DC tomorrow.  I'm leaning toward AOGPB but will decide after my morning swim.


----------



## mschristine (Oct 3, 2012)

So tired........going to dry DC for a couple of hours with ORS hair masque, shampoo with ORS     creamy aloe shampoo and then cowash with whatever I got


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd like to join this challenge! I'm just beginning my healthy hair journey. I've DCed with a processing cap and LeKair before, but I've slacked off due to running out of the product. Now I'm going to be experimenting with protein and moisture DCs. None of my products contain protein, so I'd like to see what they do for my hair. I purchased Creme of Nature Argan Oil Intense Moisturizing Treatment (contains proteins) and Creme of Nature Professional Nourishing & Conditioning Treatment (something like that, also contains proteins). I also bought Aussie Moist 3 Minute Miracle. I like their wash out, so hopefully the DC will be good too.

I plan to DC once a week on wash day.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 3, 2012)

DCing overnight with Wen


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 3, 2012)

All day DC with 10-en-1... Co-washing, DC'ing and applying my mixes tonight...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey yall! My computer crashed so I've been MIA but I have been faithfully DC'ing at least 2x per week.

My last two DC's were with Shescentit Banana Brulee , and HQS Botanical Peppermint  both with tea underneath and EVOO on top.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 4, 2012)

Posted in the old thread..lol,anyway I DC'd with Mizani silkcream,hydrafuse, kerafuse and I added hemp oil with heat for 1 hr


----------



## claud-uk (Oct 4, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> i dc'ed overnight with Mizani MF Silk Creme.  new growth feels moisturized and soft.  i really worked the product in.  no more gobs and gobs of product to make it seems like i am really deep conditioning.  the product really needs to be worked into the hair and not just coat and sit on top.



that's the funniest thing, I just read sth about working con into the hair and i tried it myself for the first time yesterday, working it in instead of layering it on.  

***

Keracare Humecto is momma's best friend...


----------



## Kimlyb (Oct 4, 2012)

halee_J said:
			
		

> PART 4! Final session ladies let's make it count
> 
> Challengers
> ~*~ShopAholic~*~
> ...



Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Kimlyb (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm currently dc'ing with JBCO, Megatek, coconut oil, AVG, Shea moisture anti breakage masque on dry hair. I worked conditioner in, not just sitting on hair

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 4, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> that's the funniest thing, I just read sth about working con into the hair and i tried it myself for the first time yesterday, working it in instead of layering it on.
> 
> ***
> 
> Keracare Humecto is momma's best friend...



I believe that's why most directions say massage into hair and scalp. It also helps keep you from using too much product. 
_______________________

Well my moisture/ protein DC mix was more on the protein side, so I'm DC this morning with something moisturizing. Not sure yet if I want to use Humectress or one of my Dominican conditioners.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 4, 2012)

I prepoo'd last night with Olive Oil & Grapeseed Oil 15mins

DC'd with ORS Replenishing Condish w/ heat for 15mins


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm in!!  I heart deep conditioning.  As usual, I will be Steam DC'ing once a week after I shampoo.  On my CW days, I will leave the conditioner in for at Least 30 minutes and then rinse.  I work from home a lot and al the dry heat will stunt my growth if I don't step my moisture game up.


----------



## amwcah (Oct 4, 2012)

I DCed yesterday with Joico K Pak-Reconstructor


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm DC today with Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque under dryer for at least 30 minutes.


----------



## leona2025 (Oct 4, 2012)

I dced today with silicon mix and then added a little in as my leave in.


----------



## choctaw (Oct 4, 2012)

using ayurvedic pastes: variety of powders, gel, Shapley M-T-G, coconut oil, conditioner, essential oils (tea tree, lemon, eucalyptus or neem).


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 4, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> All day DC with 10-en-1... Co-washing, DC'ing and applying my mixes tonight...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Ok... So out of pure laziness, I am just getting to washing out this conditioner (about 24 hours).  I will shampoo wash today (a lot of MN and Sulfur Mix buildup) and DC with ??? (will update)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 4, 2012)

I co-washed with Tressemee Naturals and I'm DC ing right now with GPB for 1 hr no heat.


----------



## Lita (Oct 4, 2012)

Will Dc this weekend...Had a headache for 3 days....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Hairroots (Oct 4, 2012)

Count me in again!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 4, 2012)

Deep conditioned on dry hair with my beloved Queen Helene and oils....yum!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 4, 2012)

Wowzers, I thought I'd posted already! I'm definitely in!

Current DCs:
L'Oreal Eversleek
Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque


----------



## AJellyCake (Oct 4, 2012)

DCing overnight with AOWC. I relaxed hair loved it, but I'm not sure yet if my natural hair is a fan. We'll see after tonight!


----------



## TeeBee (Oct 5, 2012)

Deep conditioning right now with LUV NATURALS Conditional Love. Taking my time with this one, 1 hr..half heat, half no heat. My hair is going to be BUTTAH when I'm done!


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 5, 2012)

I skipped out on alot of my challenges last quarter. I said I would act right this time .


----------



## Solila (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: 2012 DC Challenge 2012 Part 4 (Oct 1st- Dec 31st)*

I want in too!! Please!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2012)

Steaming 20 minutes with Alter Ego Garlic & 20 minutes with Jasmine's Hibiscus DC'er in: Tahitian Vanilla


----------



## TruMe (Oct 5, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Tahitian Vanilla



This right here...sounds...


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi,

I would like to join.

Thanks!


----------



## frobellete (Oct 5, 2012)

halee_J i forgot to mention last time i hope this is it (not sure i know how to). im definitely in. i did a dc with alter ego garlic mask for 30mins without heat - i usually use my steamer but i was busy. i banded my hair overnight then did medium dry twists in the morning.


----------



## WendellaWoody (Oct 5, 2012)

Dcing on dry hair all day with Ion reconstructor and oil.  Tomorrow, will rinse out and do an ayurvedic mask of brahmi powder and aloe vera powder under the steamer...


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 5, 2012)

Will DC tomorrow with Jasmine's Avocado & Silk


----------



## shortt29 (Oct 5, 2012)

Will DC with AO HSR and GPB on the length with heat tomorrow!


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Dc with vanilla silk for an hour wih heat


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 6, 2012)

Lita said:


> Will Dc this weekend...Had a headache for 3 days....
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita That sounds more like a migraine.  Are you feeling better now?


----------



## karenjoe (Oct 6, 2012)

I'll pass that's too much messing w my hair.... + I'm lazy & I'm new to  washing w twice a month.

good Luck every body!!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm experimenting with products that contain protein because my hair is fine, so I deep conditioned with Creme of Nature Professional Nourishing and Strengthening Treatment. When I rinsed it out, my hair seemed soft and stronger, but dryer than usual. I didn't really like that feeling. I then Dced with Aussie Moist 3 Minute Miracle. I rinsed that out and applied my leave in and sealant (Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine leave in and sealed with JBCO). My hair is back to its normal softness, but I'm still noticing some breakage. Now I'm wondering if the Creme of Nature was a good enough protein treatment...the proteins are kind of in the middle of the ingredient list. *shrugs* What do you all think?

The ingredients: Water, Glycerin, Cetearyl Alcohol, Cetyl Alcohol, Dicetyldimonium Chloride, Polyquaternium-32, Paraffinum Liquidum, PEG-12 Dimethicone, Lanolin Oil, Phenyl Trimethicone, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Polyquaternium-10, Amodimethicone, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Hydrolyzed Wheat Starch, Isostearyl Ethylimidazolinium, Ethosulfate, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Theobroma Caco (Cocoa) Seed Butter, Panthenol, Phytanytriol, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Extract, Symphytum Officinale Leaf Extract, Mentha Piperita (Peppermint) Leaf Extract, Ocimum Basilicur (Basil) Extract, Polygala Senega Root Extract, Nasturtium Officinale (Watercress) Extract, Salvia Officinalis (Sage) Leaf Extract, Thymus Vulgaris (Thyme) Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Citrus Grandis (Grapefruit) Seed Extract, Fragrance, Benzyl Benzoate, Coumarin, Hydroxycitronellal, Limonene Linalool, Methylparaben, Ethylparaben, Propylparaben, Butylparaben, Isobutylparaben, Phenoxyethanol.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 6, 2012)

Did a steamed DC yesterday:
Moringa oil in my roots
Then avg in my roots 
Tea to dampen strands and also applied in the roots
AOIN
Oil blend
Steamed for about 15 minutes.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 6, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> I'm experimenting with products that contain protein because my hair is fine, so I deep conditioned with Creme of Nature Professional Nourishing and Strengthening Treatment. When I rinsed it out, my hair seemed soft and stronger, but dryer than usual. I didn't really like that feeling. I then Dced with Aussie Moist 3 Minute Miracle. I rinsed that out and applied my leave in and sealant (Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine leave in and sealed with JBCO). My hair is back to its normal softness, but I'm still noticing some breakage. Now I'm wondering if the Creme of Nature was a good enough protein treatment...the proteins are kind of in the middle of the ingredient list. *shrugs* What do you all think?
> 
> The ingredients: Water, Glycerin, Cetearyl Alcohol, Cetyl Alcohol, Dicetyldimonium Chloride, Polyquaternium-32, Paraffinum Liquidum, PEG-12 Dimethicone, Lanolin Oil, Phenyl Trimethicone, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Polyquaternium-10, Amodimethicone, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Hydrolyzed Wheat Starch, Isostearyl Ethylimidazolinium, Ethosulfate, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Theobroma Caco (Cocoa) Seed Butter, Panthenol, Phytanytriol, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Extract, Symphytum Officinale Leaf Extract, Mentha Piperita (Peppermint) Leaf Extract, Ocimum Basilicur (Basil) Extract, Polygala Senega Root Extract, Nasturtium Officinale (Watercress) Extract, Salvia Officinalis (Sage) Leaf Extract, Thymus Vulgaris (Thyme) Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Citrus Grandis (Grapefruit) Seed Extract, Fragrance, Benzyl Benzoate, Coumarin, Hydroxycitronellal, Limonene Linalool, Methylparaben, Ethylparaben, Propylparaben, Butylparaben, Isobutylparaben, Phenoxyethanol.



Hydrolyzed wheat protein is not a strengthening protein but one that helps hair absorb moisture better I suggest a product with keratin, or collogen protein maybe ORS replenishing pak


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 6, 2012)

I second a keratin protein .... I use Millcreek keratin when I need a solid protein boost.  I have fine relaxed hair and use various protein pretty regularly.
Froreal3


----------



## Diva_Esq (Oct 6, 2012)

DC'd with Aussie Moist 3 Minute Miracle. Now I am in two-strand twists.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the tip lamaria211 Nix08
I'll pick some of that up today. Do you think I should use it now, or wait a few weeks due to already using a type of protein on my hair (I'm natural...never use heat or color)? Do you follow ORS with a moisturizing DC?


----------



## Prettycoach (Oct 6, 2012)

I deep conditioned with Macadamia Natural Oil deep Repair treatment last night.No heat necessary. I left it on my head for about 45 minutes. After I rinsed it out, my hair felt soft and easily managed.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 6, 2012)

I think I will just style my hair for the week and do a real protein dc next week. I may try the ORS or the AOGPB I keep hearing about.


----------



## chelseatiara (Oct 6, 2012)

Deep conditioning with the ORS replenishing!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 6, 2012)

Prettycoach that Macadamia nut dc sounds interesting. So is it designed to use without any heat at all? Not even a hot towel/processing cap? Off to google...


----------



## lovelycurls (Oct 6, 2012)

Dc'd on a dry hair for 2 hrs with
Shea moisture Yucca and baobab masque
Gariner fruictis fall fight
Hairveda moist pro conditioner
Peppermint Eo
EVCO
Grapeseed oil
Moringa oil
Hair is manageable and Happy


----------



## Prettycoach (Oct 6, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> Prettycoach that Macadamia nut dc sounds interesting. So is it designed to use without any heat at all? Not even a hot towel/processing cap? Off to google...



Yess ma'am. It says it on the bottle that no heat necessary. I mean you could use it if you want to. Its expensive though but a little goes a long way.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 6, 2012)

DCed with SM raw shea treatment. My hair approves so far; I like the consistency.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Oct 6, 2012)

Dry dc with AOGPB BEFORE WASHING MY HAIR


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 6, 2012)

Dc'd for 2 hours with Luvnaturals Conditional Love covered with a plastic cap.It's good. Instant softness upon rinsing and my hair feels pretty good now. Hopefully it will be better with steam. I have other staple dc's that don't require heat or steam to perform better than this dc.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Oct 6, 2012)

TeeBee said:


> Deep conditioning right now with LUV NATURALS Conditional Love. Taking my time with this one, 1 hr..half heat, half no heat. My hair is going to be BUTTAH when I'm done!


 
TeeBee

So how'd it turn out? Is Conditional Love really all that? 
Spill the beans!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Oct 6, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> DCed with SM raw shea treatment. My hair approves so far; I like the consistency.


 
I have this too but I haven't cracked open my jar yet. Hmmmm.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Oct 6, 2012)

I Dc'd on Thursday with Hairveda's Stirinillah DC. Love the orangcicle smell!


----------



## Dabaddest (Oct 6, 2012)

I wanna join! I always DC with heat for 30 mind after every shampoo anyway (once or twice a week no exception). DC with heat always makes my hair feels better. I have tried overnight Dcing or dry hair Dcing but its just not the same for me. I usually dc with Aussie moist 3 mins with castor and peppermint oil or cream of nature Argan oil conditioner with castor and peppermint oil added. My hair always feel like butter after I use those.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 6, 2012)

Co-washed with AOHSR and Aphogee 2 Min.  DC'ing under my hooded dryer for 30 minutes with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 6, 2012)

DC'd today with a mix of Mizani Kerafuse and Mizani Hydrafuse. Steamed for 30 mins. Rised out and did a roller set.


----------



## naturalfinally (Oct 6, 2012)

I washed today with Shea Moisture Retention shampoo, co-washed with Suave Naturals. I then mixed a box each of Brahmi, Amla, Maka and half a box of Kalpi Tone with about 1/4 cup of Henna that I had left over. I mixed it with hot water and applied it to my wet hair for about 2 1/2 hours under 2 plastic caps? I rinsed it out and had really soft hair. I DC'd with a protein/moisture mix for 2 hours and then rinsed. My hair is ow in a shiney bun. Tonight I will add some grape seed oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 6, 2012)

Wen Mango coconut overnight tonight over some avj


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 6, 2012)

Dcd with HQ honey pineapple for an hour with a shower cap


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 6, 2012)

Prettycoach said:


> Yess ma'am. It says it on the bottle that no heat necessary. I mean you could use it if you want to. Its expensive though but a little goes a long way.



Yup I saw that it is a little out of my price range...right now. But I am sometimes lazy and always looking for ways to keep it as simple as possible.


----------



## Prettycoach (Oct 6, 2012)

Froreal3 said:
			
		

> Yup I saw that it is a little out of my price range...right now. But I am sometimes lazy and always looking for ways to keep it as simple as possible.



Rotfl. Yeah it was a gift to me. But I believe it does work. There is a cheaper one that does just as good but I can't remember the name lol. I got the recommendation from the YT channel called glamtwinz.  It's in their types on growing long healthy hair.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 6, 2012)

Prettycoach said:


> Rotfl. Yeah it was a gift to me. But I believe it does work. There is a cheaper one that does just as good but I can't remember the name lol. I got the recommendation from the YT channel called glamtwinz.  It's in their types on growing long healthy hair.



Well I'm going through a broke spell, so its the only reason I haven't picked up half the stuff I've heard of on here. lol  is therapeutic.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Oct 6, 2012)

I have been really lazy with my DC'ing, im buying a wig this week, and i know i will DC better then because my hair wont be hidden long term... on a good note, i found the last huge bottle of Giovonni 50/50 at my local TJ maxx, and i almost cryed in joy...LOL...i will dc with that and olive oil this week.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 6, 2012)

Doing an o/n pre-poo with Alfaparf real cream + coconut oil. Will shampoo out tomorrow and DC with ORS replenishing.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 7, 2012)

Did Aphogee 2 min for 15mins now DCing with Nexxus Humectress, Organix Morrocan Argan oil DC, PC, oils and honey for 4+hrs  1 hr with heat. All over my tea rinse


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Yesterday I steamed for 1hr with DB's pumpkin conditioner.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 7, 2012)

I am DC'ing under my steamer as I type this.  I mixed Joico Moisture Recovery conditioner, honey, ceremide oil mix and EVCO.  I'll probably stay under here for about an hour, we'll see.


----------



## Hairroots (Oct 7, 2012)

Dc'ed with curls unleashed mix with macadamia natural oil under my steamer for 1 hour. Double moisture.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Oct 7, 2012)

DC'ing right now w/ black tea, CD Lisa's Hair Elixir, and Crece Pelo. I usually go half an hour if I'm using heat, or a full hour if I'm not. But hey, it's Sunday. I might go even longer.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 7, 2012)

DCing now with ORS replenishing. I'll go for about 2 1/2 hrs, no heat.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 7, 2012)

DC'd with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk


----------



## DeepBluSea (Oct 7, 2012)

I wanna join.  Does anyone else have a problem getting their DC  to rinse out their hair.  I am thinking of mixing my DC with water and spraying it on my hair.  Seriously, I have to shampoo after every DC to get it to rinse out.  HELP!


----------



## greenbees (Oct 7, 2012)

DC'ing now with Silk Dreams' Vanilla Cream Moisture Dream. I LOVE this stuff! I always find myself sniffing it for a minute before I put it on. 

My DC last week was pretty bad and left my hair full of tangles and so much breakage (I am in serious need of a trim)  but this week, as soon as I put on my Vanilla Cream, I could feel the tangles melting away.


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 7, 2012)

I DC'd this morning for about 2hrs w/ Hollywood beauty cholesterol mixed w/ vatika evoo & some oil that I bought from the Indian grocery store.  I sat underneath the hoed dryer for 15 min.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 7, 2012)

DC with Humectress today with added Mimoska Oil. Letting it sit while I watch a movie then will get under the dryer for 30 minutes before rinsing.


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 7, 2012)

Im definitely in. Will DC every week with different conditioners. Trying to use up the stuff i don't care about so i can shop for the stuff i love lol. Also gonna try to prepoo more.


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 7, 2012)

Prepoo'ed today with tresseme moisture contioner and silk dreams pre for about 5 hours. Clarified with V05 kiwi shampoo and CON moisture shampoo. DC with AOHSR and silk dreams vanilla silk and honey. First time using honey in my deep conditioner so hope i like what i feel later


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 7, 2012)

DC-ed today for about an hour with KBB Moisture Mask.  I don't know why I've left this stuff on the back burner.  It is simply amazing!


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sitting under the dryer now DCing with a mixture of Joico intense hydrator conditioner and Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 7, 2012)

DC'd with Vanilla Silk


----------



## jprayze (Oct 7, 2012)

1st checkin-- Prepooed with ORS Replenishing, avocado oil, honey, cinnamon and lemon juice.

Washed with CON moisturizing poo. Followed up with AE garlic mask with 15 mins, rinsed out now revisiting MJs Super Sweetback Treatment...2nd time using it; I liked it the first time.


----------



## Arewa Girl (Oct 8, 2012)

All bagged under drier 
30 mins - leave in conditioner + Kalonji oil
herbal essence moisturising shampoo
15 mins colour rinse [not under dryer]
15 mins John Frieda Glaze Blonde [not under dryer]
30 mins - Aphogee 2 mins + coconut cream
30 mins Skala anti frizz + olive oil
2 mins Colour conditioner [not under dryer]


----------



## jprayze (Oct 8, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> 1st checkin-- Prepooed with ORS Replenishing, avocado oil, honey, cinnamon and lemon juice.
> 
> Washed with CON moisturizing poo. Followed up with AE garlic mask with 15 mins, rinsed out now revisiting MJs Super Sweetback Treatment...2nd time using it; I liked it the first time.



Will not repurchase Super Sweetback again; its not moisturizing enough.


----------



## Prettycoach (Oct 8, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> Well I'm going through a broke spell, so its the only reason I haven't picked up half the stuff I've heard of on here. lol  is therapeutic.



trust me that is the same with me but going through that spell i have become a product junkie also. lol i need to find my staple products and stick with it lol.


----------



## cutenss (Oct 8, 2012)

I will be later DC'ing with Graham Webb Silk Repair Advanced Therapy Treatment.  I am pre-pooing now.


----------



## Prettycoach (Oct 8, 2012)

Hairroots said:


> Dc'ed with curls unleashed mix with macadamia natural oil under my steamer for 1 hour. Double moisture.



what macadamia natural oil did u use? meaning did u just use the oil or did u use a DC with that in it?


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 8, 2012)

Washed with Curls Creme Cleanser
Nexxus Emergencee 2 mins
DC'ing with Aubrey Organics White Camille with heat cap for 1 hr.

ETA:
prepoo with Bhringrai/castor oil
Leave in Wen 613

Moisture: AOHC
Seal: Vatika Frosting


----------



## shortt29 (Oct 9, 2012)

DC with AOHSR and AOGPB on the length sealed with gso 15 mins with heat and 15 mins without


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 9, 2012)

My hair is soooo moisturized... But I think I'll throw a co-wash/deep condition treatment in tomorrow after my meeting.  Bunning till Friday  to focus on moisturizing for my flat iron on Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 9, 2012)

Simple but always effective DC with tea and Millcreek Keratin conditioner  Steamed in.


----------



## leiah (Oct 9, 2012)

I DCed after shampooing yesterday with cerocaida
http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/YBPF190408KC0840.htm

If you ever see this with the dominican products, BUY IT!  It's amazing.

My hair is too long for plastic caps now, they just fall down.  I use a plastic grocery bag, conditioner cap on top of that, then my bonnet.  I can put my hair in a bun in the cap but then I feel like its just a tight cold wet knot and the heat isnt reaching the majority of my length.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 9, 2012)

leiah said:


> My hair is too long for plastic caps now, they just fall down.



Man I can't wait to have that problem

Doing a simple DC with tea and AOBC.


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 9, 2012)

I haven't DC this week ,I put KBB hair mask on in the shower with a plastic cap on for 5 minutes ,it still worked well ,but uhm yeah not nearly the results i get when i leave it on 30 minutes.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 9, 2012)

Have terressentials lcl in after I rinse I will dc with something. I am not in the mood. Hopefully my dc will make me feel calm and more upbeat. I hope I have a dc like that in my stash.


----------



## daviine (Oct 9, 2012)

Sitting under the dryer with Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment with castor oil and honey mixed in.


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 9, 2012)

daviine said:


> Sitting under the dryer with Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment with castor oil and honey mixed in.


 
lol daviine we were doing the same thing at the same time! I still have my Shea Moisture Deep Treatment mask on dry hair and then Im going to shampoo and do a quick rinse out conditioner....then on to figure out what to do with my hair next.

How did you like the megasilk? I havent tried it yet but I want to...I like the mixed silk pretty well.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 9, 2012)

Dc'ing with luvnaturals conditioner. I might steam  it in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2012)

Steaming 30 with AE Garlic & 30 with Naturelle Grow Intensive Masque.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Oct 9, 2012)

Think I wanna join.  Does Motions Conditioner count?  I picked up some from HEB just cause I needed something heavier than Suave.  If so, I may use this 3X a week


----------



## itismehmmkay (Oct 9, 2012)

halee_J said:


> DCing now with ORS replenishing. I'll go for about 2 1/2 hrs, no heat.



Maybe I'll use this 1X a week


----------



## halee_J (Oct 9, 2012)

itismehmmkay that's what I do, great stuff  slip, moisture and softness. I find it works better without heat.


----------



## TruMe (Oct 9, 2012)

Just finished deep conditioning with SheaMoisture Deep Treatment Mask.  Hair feels good even though I don't really like this DCer.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 10, 2012)

2nd Checkin - overnight dry DC with ORS hair repair nourishing condish. I did not intend for it to be overnight, but I fell asleep!!!

This was my 2nd time using this product and I do not plan to repurchase.  I will stick to ORS Replenishing.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 10, 2012)

On Mon, I did a predeepoo (to use up product) and a DC and my hair feels nice!

Predeepoo - mixture of lustrasilk and various oils (hemp, evoo and avocado)
DC - Kenra mixed with various oils (those listed above) and honey


----------



## halee_J (Oct 10, 2012)

jprayze said:


> 2nd Checkin - overnight dry DC with ORS hair repair nourishing condish. I did not intend for it to be overnight, but I fell asleep!!!
> 
> This was my 2nd time using this product and I do not plan to repurchase.  I will stick to ORS Replenishing.
> 
> View attachment 171857



jprayze what about the hair repair didn't you like?


----------



## back2relaxed (Oct 10, 2012)

Joining this challenge!  I'll DC weekly, sometimes prepoo, I usually don't use heat, just a plastic cap. I use a variety of DCs...


----------



## jprayze (Oct 10, 2012)

halee_J said:


> @jprayze what about the hair repair didn't you like?


 
I guess I was expecting more moisture...but I realized it does have a bit of protein in it...maybe because I kept it on too long too...I fell asleep


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 10, 2012)

Pre-oiled overnight, co-washed with v05. I DC'd (with a shower cap) with Shea moisture again and for the last 10-20 minutes spritzed my hair and scalp with coffee, put my cap back on and then rinsed. Wonderful


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 10, 2012)

My hair is overmoisturized. It feels gummy and stretchy. Will do a overnight protein dc. Need to decide what I will use. Will report later.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 10, 2012)

Simple dc with tea and AO Camomille


----------



## mschristine (Oct 10, 2012)

I really need to DC..my hair is 12 weeks post and feeling super dry. I heated up my pre poo and applied to scalp and drenched my hair; I'll shampoo and DC with Giovanni 50:50 balancing conditioner for a couple of hours no heat


----------



## LightEyedMami (Oct 10, 2012)

Yesterday I took down my kinky twists and DC'ed with my 50/50 and evoo, then did a light rinse with Aph 2min my hair felt a bit rough after that...im not sure my hair even needs light protein once a month....i might only do it once every 6-8 weeks and see how that goes.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: 2012 DC Challenge 2012 Part 4 (Oct 1st- Dec 31st)*

I did a cowash with As I am cleansing conditioner and steamed for 30 minutes. I am air drying now. My hair feels so good.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 10, 2012)

On dry hair overnight 1hr under heating cap:
Sunflower oil
Wheat Germ oil
Coconut oil
SD Vanilla Silk
AO GPB
Organix Moroccan oil condish &
Redken Extreme condish


----------



## jprayze (Oct 10, 2012)

Cowashed with miss Jessie's creme de la curl and followed with miss Jessie's creme de la creme for 10 mins under Baggie.

Seems like a nice step before a wash n go because my curls are plump but I still don't have the moisture I'm looking for.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 10, 2012)

Anyone using a conditioner base like from ingredientstodiefor.com???


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 10, 2012)

Sooo... I did a Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk on dry hair.  I added a layer of SAA and sealed it with garlic oil 

Did a light shampoo and Aphogee'd for about 5 minutes in the shower. 

After wash DC'ing right now with Shea Moisture Mask and a warm water spritz with grapeseed oil, wheat germ oil, almond oil and jojoba oil.  This spray mix (especially being warm) helped to thin out the thickness of the conditioner. 

All this moisture is to straighten my hair for a wedding on Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 10, 2012)

DCing with CD Black Vanilla Smoothie. Will use a plastic cap, no heat, for about an hour and a half.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 10, 2012)

Deep conditioning with my oils and Queen Helene Cholesterol mix......my hair loves this stuff.


----------



## daviine (Oct 10, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> lol daviine we were doing the same thing at the same time! I still have my Shea Moisture Deep Treatment mask on dry hair and then Im going to shampoo and do a quick rinse out conditioner....then on to figure out what to do with my hair next.
> 
> How did you like the megasilk? I havent tried it yet but I want to...I like the mixed silk pretty well.



Leslie_C

Hey friend!  

I think that was my 2nd sample pack of that conditioner.  I was underwhelmed by it alone so that is why I added the honey and olive oil to it.  I'm still looking for a conditioner that impresses me without having to add honey or oils to it.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 11, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> Deep conditioning with my oils and Queen Helene Cholesterol mix......my hair loves this stuff.



I may need to revisit queen Helene..I used to use it regularly a while back.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 11, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> My hair is overmoisturized. It feels gummy and stretchy. Will do a overnight protein dc. Need to decide what I will use. Will report later.


 
Well...fell asleep with my prepoo/HOT on. Did wake up this morning and use Claudie's Renew Protein for 30 minutes followed by a cowash with CJ's Beauticurls. Can already tell the difference .


----------



## Ann0804 (Oct 11, 2012)

DCing for about 2 hours on dry hair with a mixture of CJ rehab, deep fix, and garlic oil.


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 11, 2012)

I just applied Shea Moisture Deep Mask to my bangs and Sitrinillah to the rest of my hair.

Dry Hair - No heat

Will leave-in overnight


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 11, 2012)

DC'd with CD Black Vanilla Smoothie, no heat, plastic cap for 90 minutes


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 12, 2012)

Lymegreen said:


> I just applied Shea Moisture Deep Mask to my bangs and Sitrinillah to the rest of my hair.
> 
> Dry Hair - No heat
> 
> Will leave-in overnight



Co-washed this morning with Wen 613.  DC'ing with AOGPB with plastic cap no heat for an hour.


----------



## daviine (Oct 12, 2012)

DCing for 30 minutes with Aussie Moist, honey, castor oil, and coconut oil under soft bonnet dryer.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 12, 2012)

Giving my hair a double treat today with Aphoghee 2 minute for 15 and Macadamia Oil Hydrating Intense Moisture Mask for 20.

ETA- I ended up adding Humectress to the Macadamia Mask to make sure my moisture:balance would be on point, cause that 2 minute DC acted as a hardcore treatment. My hair feels good though.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 12, 2012)

I've got avocado in my hair now with some oils honey and coconut cream will rinse in a few hours


----------



## frobellete (Oct 12, 2012)

i dcd last night with aogpb for about 30mins with no heat. i just finished installing wet medium sized twists. my hair feels a bit rough in the roots in the crown area. i will baggy all week for added moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2012)

DC'ing/Steaming:

20 Minutes AE Garlic
20 Minutes Jasmine's Avocado & Silk in _"Monkey Snacks"_


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 12, 2012)

Quick question. Can I put coconut cream in all my deep conditioners? I want to use it up.  I normally dc with shea moisture, SD vanilla silk, or Greek yogurt. So what do you think ladies. Can u dump coconut cream in these?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2012)

@Blairx0

If I did, I'd refrigerate them. Coconut Creme could spoil. Maybe add the Coconut Creme to the DC'er in small batches upon use.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 12, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Blairx0
> 
> If I did, I'd refrigerate them. Coconut Creme could spoil. Maybe add the Coconut Creme to the DC'er in small batches upon use.



Thanks for the reply. I should have made that note clear. I plan to mix upon use.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 12, 2012)

Dc'd with Wen 613


----------



## afrochique (Oct 12, 2012)

DC with Mane and Tail deep moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 13, 2012)

Dc'd with AOWC. Love it.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 13, 2012)

ok ok ok...i think im back on the dc thing for now.  

dc'ed tonight (errr..."last night") with shea moisture purification masque and love it so far.


----------



## Queenmickie (Oct 13, 2012)

DC'd with Kenra under my Pibbs for 30 mins. Not much slip, which I sooooo need at 13 weeks post. Applied Silicon Mix for 15 minutes, then asked myself,"Self, what tangles? I don't feel any tangles..."


----------



## TeeBee (Oct 13, 2012)

DC'd yesterday, pre-wash with my Greek yogurt mask/DC. Post wash with Darcy's Pumpkin. Smelling yummy this morning!!


----------



## Naturae (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm joining this one! I'm DCing for the second time with Silk Elements Megasilk after I wash today. This Con has my new growth feeling soft for DAYS. I'll be sitting under heat bonnet for 1hr. Pre-poo'ed overnight with my sulfur oil mix.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Oct 13, 2012)

Just finished DCing with AOHSR overnight, my hair needed it lol.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm overdue for a great deep conditioning session. When I get back from work, I'll have to get to it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 13, 2012)

I can't wait to shampoo and DC tomorrow!!!  I will be doing DD's hair too so I'm declaring tomorrow hair day!!


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 13, 2012)

DC with Kbb Masque ,good result


----------



## Prettycoach (Oct 13, 2012)

I am DC with Macadamia natural oil deep repair masque. I decided to add EVOO and Argan oil to the deep condition. I also decided to add heat to it. The bottle said it doesn't require it but we will see how it feels after. Yahhhh


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Oct 13, 2012)

DCed with Giovanni Nutrafix, Trader Joe's Tingle Treat Conditioner, EVOO and glycerin for 3+ hours on dry hair with no heat.


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 13, 2012)

Will be dcing with Elasta QP DPR-11. Starting the process as we speak with my prepoo oil treatment.


----------



## AJellyCake (Oct 13, 2012)

DCed overnight with Hairveda Sitrinillah + 20 minutes with heat this morning.


----------



## frobellete (Oct 13, 2012)

wheezy807 said:


> Will be dcing with Elasta QP DPR-11. Starting the process as we speak with my prepoo oil treatment.



im planning on dc'ing with the same next week. what did u use for your prepoo oil treatment.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 13, 2012)

Dc'ing with silk elements olive oil treatment mix with honey and EVOO.


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 13, 2012)

Dc'd today w/Hollywood beauty cholesterol & BASK beauty dc


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 13, 2012)

I DC today with MNO Deep Repair Masque.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 13, 2012)

dc'ed with  Mizani Silk Creme.  will dc again tuesday.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 13, 2012)

dc'ed with mizani silk creme. will dc again tuesday.


----------



## shortt29 (Oct 13, 2012)

DC yesterday all day at work under a plastic cap and hat with AOHSR and GPB sealed with grape seed oil


----------



## greenbees (Oct 13, 2012)

I have alma powder mix (w/water, a tablespoon of coconut oil and a few drops of lavender and cinnamon essential oils) in my hair. This is my first time using alma powder and I was a bit surprised that it was a little difficult to spread into my hair. I'll see how it goes


----------



## Americka (Oct 13, 2012)

DC'd with Skala Goat Milk Masque


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 13, 2012)

deep conditioned with mizani kerafuse with a bit of hydafuse with heat for about 10 mins after applied Alter ego garlic treatment wh hemp oil for 45 min with heat right now im under my dryer...


----------



## halee_J (Oct 14, 2012)

Overnight pre-poo with coconut oil and joico k-pak. Wash and DC tomorrow.


----------



## lovestarr (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm protective styling right now with a wig I made that I sewn on.  I plan on taking it down every week to DC my hair so today I will be DCing with ORS hair mayo for 30 mins with heat and 1.5 hrs without.


----------



## mschristine (Oct 14, 2012)

Wash day!! Prepoo, shampoo and DC with Giovanni 50:50 for a few hours, no heat


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 14, 2012)

frobellete said:


> im planning on dc'ing with the same next week. what did u use for your prepoo oil treatment.



frobellete i actually used hollywood Beauty tea tree oil on my scalp and let it sit for close to an hour under a plastic cap. I'm trying to get rid of some of this reoccurring dandruff. Even though the tea tree oil isn't 100% it gave me a headache.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 14, 2012)

I have Luvnaturals Conditional Love Conditioner on my hair now under a plastic cap. Will try to force myself under the steamer to see if it makes a difference. Because I thought it was just alright. But I'm starting to suspect that this conditioner is pretty good bc I dc'd with it last Saturday and about mid week my hair felt overly moisturized. Hhmm...maybe I will skip the steamer and just keep an eye on my hair.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 14, 2012)

I pre-pooed overnight with Vatika oil, and now I'm dry deep conditioning with AO GPB. I'll sit under the dryer later.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 14, 2012)

I did a quick protein dc with Aphogee 2 minute. Not really sure if that counts as a dc, but I think I needed a protein boost.


----------



## Ann0804 (Oct 14, 2012)

DC'ed for two hours with AO Island Naturals.


----------



## greenbees (Oct 14, 2012)

Eh, not too sure about the Amla powder. I don't think I added enough water. My hair felt strong but....stripped. I followed up with Silk Dreams's Soothing Conditioner and my hair felt much better.


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 14, 2012)

Prepoo'ed last night with suave conditioner, argan, shea, and jojoba oil. Hair felt great. Clarified with V05 kiwi shampoo and silk dreams go moist shampoo(love that stuff). And DC with AOWC and ORS replenishing, at least what i had left, for 5 hrs no heat


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 14, 2012)

DCd overnight with AE Garlic treatment


----------



## Kimlyb (Oct 14, 2012)

Prepooed this morning with Burt's bee prepoo treatment , shampooed with redken extreme shampoo Dc'ing with coconut oil, grape seed oil, olive oil, Megatek, Shea 

        Moisture anti breakage masque leave in will be redken anti snap and Paul Mitchell the conditioner

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Oct 14, 2012)

Kenra MC mixed with oils for an added boost


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 14, 2012)

I am DCing with GF 3 Min Undo, EVCO, and some Lustrasilk Tea Tree Cholesterol.....been on my head for like 2 hours so far.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 14, 2012)

DCing with ORSR will go for about 2 hrs.


----------



## TruMe (Oct 14, 2012)

DCing now with Curl Junkie Repair Me for 15 mins and then 15 mins with a mixture of SheaMoisture Deep Treatment Masque (just had a little left) and Curl Junkie Curl Rehab (first time trying out).


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 14, 2012)

DCing right now with rhassoul clay mixed with a marshmallow root/burdock root/yucca root/slippery elm tea.


----------



## Arewa Girl (Oct 15, 2012)

herbal essence shine shampoo

All bagged under drier
15 mins - Aphogee 2 mins + olive oil
15 mins Skala anti frizz + coconut cream


----------



## cutenss (Oct 15, 2012)

I will be heat DC'ing with Graham Webb Silk Repair.  I am pre-pooing now.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 15, 2012)

DCing overnight with SD Vanilla silk, AE Garlic treatment, Roux PC, oils n honey 15 mins under heating cap


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 15, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> DCing overnight with SD Vanilla silk, AE Garlic treatment, Roux PC, oils n honey 15 mins under heating cap



Ummm, sounds delightful!


----------



## leiah (Oct 15, 2012)

Today I did yogurt, honey and olive oil for an hour before shampooing.  Won't be doing that again.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 15, 2012)

leiah said:


> Today I did yogurt, honey and olive oil for an hour before shampooing.  Won't be doing that again.



Why not? That works wonders for my hair


----------



## proudmommyoftwo0911 (Oct 16, 2012)

I finally did it and added a pinch of salt to my dc after my protein treatment.  My hair fell in love! My hair just melted and was soo soft. I just purchased a heat conditioning cap and can't wait to use it! Bsl here I come!


----------



## AudraChanell (Oct 16, 2012)

My hair is very sensitive to protein, *shudders* but I know I need it.  I'd like to join this challenge.  I have a weave right now, but once I take it out I can "play."


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 16, 2012)

prepooin with crece pelo vatika n amla added in the mix applied argan oil to length of hair will heat it p for 15 mins. dc afterwards silkcream with abit of hemp seed for 30 mins with heat


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 16, 2012)

tonight is a dc day.  using shea moisture purification masque again.  just going to do a quick hour  dc.  i'll save my long dc's for my friday/weekend sessions.  work early tomorrow morning...dont have patience for allllladat.  : P 

im thinking i'll try it with heat this time.  let it soak in on it's own for about 40 minutes and use my hooded dryer for the last 20 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2012)

Steaming with: Jasmine Bath & Beauty Hibiscus DC'er Tahitian Vanilla


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 16, 2012)

I finally found time to shampoo and DC!  I steam DC'd today for an hour with a mix of Kenra MC, Organix hydrating macadamia oil intensive moisture mask and my ceremide oil mix.  My hair feels GREAT!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Saturday DC'd with MD's green hemp.

Today DC'd with MD's vanilla repair. Both for 2hrs under a conditioning cap.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 16, 2012)

Simple dc with tea and AOBC...


----------



## DaiseeDay (Oct 16, 2012)

halee_J, too late to join?

I dc'd on Sunday using Hask Macadamia Deep Conditioning Treatment - no heat.

It left my hair very shiny, but it didn't necessarily feel moisturized. Next time I'll use my bonnet dryer to add heat.

I also purchased the Macadamia Naturals Deep Repair Masque I hear rave reviews about - I'm waiting until I get ready to straighten my hair to try it.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 16, 2012)

Dry DC'ing under heat right now with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Mask (works best as a dry DC for me)... I did an oil mix prepoo (JBCO, Coconut, Grape-seed mix and a few drops of tea tree oil) massage before applying my conditioner.  Will rinse with Suave Rosemary and Mint conditioner and then DC again (w/heat) with Vanilla Silk  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 16, 2012)

DCing with Mizani Intense moisturizing treatment mixed with grapeseed and JBCO.  Left it in during the whole debate (90 mins).


----------



## Hairroots (Oct 17, 2012)

Dc'ed with curls unleashed under my steamer for 1 hour. My hair came out very soft and easy to detangle.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Oct 17, 2012)

I deep conditioned with AOHSR mixed w/ Evoo, honey my hair feels great......i have now changed my DC day to weds...


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 17, 2012)

Had a deep condition treatment at the salon today.   I think they used a Silky Smooth product?  Never heard of it.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 17, 2012)

I have mill creek keratin in my hair. I will follow up with white camellia, darcy's pumpkin or luv naturals. I will steam it for 20 minutes or so.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dc with BV Smothie with a bit of Cocasta oil. Sat under dryer with a cap for 15 then wrapped it in a towel and left it for an hour. Definitely doing that again.


----------



## frobellete (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm just dc'ing with elasta qp dpr-11+. I'm lazy to go under the steamer. Actually my hair was feeling a bit crunchy afta cowashing with mane and tail deep moisturising conditioner (very silly thing for me to do given i did a protein dc last week) it might be an idea to sit under the steamer for half an hour.

it actually turned out nice and soft! im threading overnight and twisting in the morning.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 19, 2012)

It's been a week, so I will be DCing this wknd.  Starting with my favorite prepoo...oRs Repl, with honey and avocado oil.


----------



## Prettycoach (Oct 19, 2012)

I am deep conditioning with Macadamia Natural Oil deep repair with EVOO and argan oil. using body heat to let it penetrate. How long should i keep it in for if i am using body heat?


----------



## daviine (Oct 19, 2012)

DCing with Aussie Moist Deeeeeeep Conditioner, Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship conditioner, coconut oil, castor oil, and honey under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Oct 19, 2012)

Just finished DC with CoN Moisture Extreme condish on dry hair for an hour.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 19, 2012)

dc'ing now.  shea moisture purification masque.


----------



## Kimlyb (Oct 20, 2012)

Deep conditioning tonight with Shea moisture anti breakage mask, Roux correcting conditioner, Megatek , WGO, Grape seed oil, olive oil, tea tree oil,

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Oct 20, 2012)

Finally had a chance to DC. Mixed Silk Elements (olive oil) with hibiscus and menthi. I sat under the steam for 20 mins then put my plastic cap on for a few hours


----------



## jprayze (Oct 20, 2012)

Prepoo right now with honey, avocado oil, and ORS Repl.  

Plan to wash with CON moisturizing shampoo.

Will DC with Aphogee 2 min for 2 mins , followed by AE garlic mask on my scalp and a little miss Jessie's creme de la creme on the length (using it up).  Black tea/rosemary rinse for about 10 mins and rinse it all out.


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 20, 2012)

Going to dc today w/ AOGPB and SM purification masque


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 20, 2012)

Good morning! Did a late night deep condition with CON Intensive argan oil condition.


----------



## shortt29 (Oct 20, 2012)

DC overnight with AOHSR and AOGPB on the length...sealed with GSO. Will rinse this out after my workout 

ETA: also have black tea under the DC


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 20, 2012)

Steaming now with Kyra's hemp conditioner for 1hr.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 20, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Prepoo right now with honey, avocado oil, and ORS Repl.
> 
> Plan to wash with CON moisturizing shampoo.
> 
> Will DC with Aphogee 2 min for 2 mins , followed by AE garlic mask on my scalp and a little miss Jessie's creme de la creme on the length (using it up).  Black tea/rosemary rinse for about 10 mins and rinse it all out.



Finished!!!


----------



## Ann0804 (Oct 20, 2012)

DCing for 2 hours with AO GPB


----------



## naturalfinally (Oct 20, 2012)

I've been traveling all week and I even forgot to pack my satin cap (oh no!) so I spent one night in Chicago without it. I improvised with a pair of pantyhose (old school!) until I could get to the store. Today I've shampooed and conditioned with Trader Joes nourish spa and now I'm DC'ing with a mix that has protein and moisture. This has to be good because I'm traveling again on Monday for the week and I need to baby my hair before the stress.


----------



## nubiennze (Oct 20, 2012)

Experimenting with the Shea Moisture Deep Treatment and Purification Masques--applied each to one side of my head, freshly shampooed & soaking wet. PM smelled yummy, absorbed immediately, made for effortless combing, and defined my curls--none of which were _particularly_ impressive as I achieve similar results with my usual AO mixes. That is, until I applied the DTM to the other side.

The DTM was much thicker and had a much more subtle scent; I scooped it out of the jar like "Aww yeah...this is what I'm talking about!" Between the two, I was far more excited about the ingredient list of this one and was excited to make it my go-to DC. But when I tried to smooth in into my hair, it just sat there like . My strands felt coated, wiry, frizzy, and dry--as though nothing had absorbed--and I hit a lot more snags when trying to comb through (and ended up with a lot more strands in my Denman erplexed). Not a happy camper.

Nevertheless, I sat under the heat cap for an hour and left both conditioners on overnight. We'll see how my hair responds once I rinse. As it stands, I'm going to see how the DTM fares mixed with AOWC, egg, honey, and my cassia oil mix. After I use it up, though, I think I'll be sticking with the PM, as I think it'll give me the results I'm looking for without having to create any special concoctions.

I guess SM's "Raw Shea Butter"/yellow label line just doesn't work for me, as I had a similar experience cowashing with the Restorative Conditioner. It does foam nicely; my hair feels _clean_ afterward, but it's almost stripped--nowhere near restored. I mixed what was left in the bottle with AOHSR, so I guess after that's gone I'll be sticking with the HSR alone. The search continues...


----------



## DaiseeDay (Oct 20, 2012)

I used the Macadamia Naturals Deep Repair Masque yesterday. I used heat for 10 minutes and then left it in for two hours. It was just ok, my hair is moisturized I guess, kind of "cold" and was super soft and fluffy when I straightened it, but it doesn't physically feel like it has moisture on it.

My hair doesn't seem to take deep conditioners well, can anyone guess why??

The only time my hair feels seaweed soft is when I put a conditioner on after a protein treatment, but that effect doesn't last long.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 20, 2012)

I did a scalp massage and overnight pre-poo with Vatika oil; right now, I am using body heat to pamper my strands with AO GPB. I think I will go under the dryer for 20 mins or so with this conditioner too.



DaiseeDay said:


> I used the Macadamia Naturals Deep Repair Masque yesterday. I used heat for 10 minutes and then left it in for two hours. It was just ok, my hair is moisturized I guess, kind of "cold" and was super soft and fluffy when I straightened it, but it doesn't physically feel like it has moisture on it.
> 
> My hair doesn't seem to take deep conditioners well, can anyone guess why??
> 
> The only time my hair feels seaweed soft is when I put a conditioner on after a protein treatment, but that effect doesn't last long.



DaiseeDay That sounds like a porosity issue. Did you use the same conditioner after a protein treatment when it worked the last time?


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 20, 2012)

DC'd with Claudie's Avocado


----------



## lovelycurls (Oct 20, 2012)

Prepoo'd with lustrasilk olive conditioner, grapeseed oil, hairveda moist 24.7 conditioner 

Dc'd  for 2hrs without heat after hair and scalp cleanse with : traders joe tea tree tingling conditioner, gariner fruictis fall fight, Evco, jbco, Wgho, peppermint e.o, moringa oil ................hair is super soft, moisturized, curls r poppin,....happy hair!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 20, 2012)

Did an overnight dc on Wednesday night with SD's Mocha Silk Infusion. Me & ShayShay (my fro)  it .


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 20, 2012)

Aloe gel in my roots
aloe and SAA on my hair
DC tea blend
AOIN
Oil blend...I forgot to add agave as per my plan


----------



## Meritamen (Oct 20, 2012)

DCing right now with plan ol' Tresemme Natural conditioner under a shower cap wrapped under a towel. Can't be bothered to sit under the hooded dryer. Looks like this will be an all day DC since it's been a few hours and I'm not ready to wash this out yet. Yep, I'm being just that lazy. lol


----------



## halee_J (Oct 20, 2012)

Doing a pre-poo right now: garlic on the scalp, coconut oil on the hair. Will wash with CON Argan oil, quick protein tx with Aphogee 2min and DC with ORSR for about 2hrs.


----------



## afrochique (Oct 20, 2012)

Last night I DCd with CON Argan Oil intensive moisturizing treatment.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 20, 2012)

DC with silicon mix/crece pelo for 45 mins with heat


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 20, 2012)

DC'd with the last nub of some SD Avocado Pudding and CD Black Vanilla Smoothie. I used a bit of Nourish oil under a cap. Sat under the dryer for 15 minutes then let it sit for an hour.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2012)

DCing now with AO Blue Chamomile. Diluted it with water. Want to see if it works as well as using it straight. That way I can stretch my conditioner.

Will sit under my heat cap for 30 minutes, then mist with water and work it in a bit. Then sit under the heat cap for another 30 minutes. Will leave it on a total of 1.5 hours.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 21, 2012)

Soooooo I actually rinsed out the GPB, shampooed with Gio TTT, then deep conditioned again with a mix of AO HSR and Gio SAS.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 21, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> Soooooo I actually rinsed out the GPB, shampooed with Gio TTT, then deep conditioned again with a mix of AO HSR and Gio SAS.



I do this always!!! DC on dry hair, co-wash, and then DC again on wet hair (my own little spin)... 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Prettycoach (Oct 21, 2012)

DaiseeDay said:
			
		

> I used the Macadamia Naturals Deep Repair Masque yesterday. I used heat for 10 minutes and then left it in for two hours. It was just ok, my hair is moisturized I guess, kind of "cold" and was super soft and fluffy when I straightened it, but it doesn't physically feel like it has moisture on it.
> 
> My hair doesn't seem to take deep conditioners well, can anyone guess why??
> 
> The only time my hair feels seaweed soft is when I put a conditioner on after a protein treatment, but that effect doesn't last long.



Now do you like macadamia natural deep repair? Bc I have it and use it as a deep conditioner.  My hair is usually soft after leaving it in for about an hour. I add Argan oil and EVOO to it too


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 21, 2012)

DCing now (over black tea) with AE Garlic treatment, roux PC, roux Mendex, oils n honey. I'll leave it on for 4 hrs 1hr using heat


----------



## Kimlyb (Oct 21, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> DCing now (over black tea) with AE Garlic treatment, roux PC, roux Mendex, oils n honey. I'll leave it on for 4 hrs 1hr using heat



  Lamaria211 I read one of your quotes where you mention roux conditioner I went to Sally's and purchased the shampoo (633) and conditioner used it yesterday and let me tell you my hair is so soft I Love it. Sally's got a buy one get one sale going on til the end of month. Thank you so much..... BTW  I'm also going to get the AE Garlic treatment.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 21, 2012)

Kimlyb said:


> Lamaria211 I read one of your quotes where you mention roux conditioner I went to Sally's and purchased the shampoo (633) and conditioner used it yesterday and let me tell you my hair is so soft I Love it. Sally's got a buy one get one sale going on til the end of month. Thank you so much..... BTW  I'm also going to get the AE Garlic treatment.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Buy one get one! I'm there I'm glad you liked it. AE garlic treatment is great to


----------



## TeeBee (Oct 21, 2012)

DC'ing now with my 'concoction': Yes To Carrots Conditioner + Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner+ Honey. Applied to dry hair. I smell EDIBLE!!


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 21, 2012)

Simple dc with my tea blend and AOC.


----------



## leiah (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm doing an overnight prepoo with taliah waajid protective mist bodifier and coconut oil.  I'm going to shampoo and DC tomorrow.

I bought a big 32 oz bottle of protective mist bodifier so I can be heavy handed with it and use it like regular conditioner.  This is my first time using it so i'm eager to see how it works.


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 21, 2012)

I plan to DC tomorrow with AOGPB


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 21, 2012)

Used henna today. Left that in my hair for about 8 or 9 hours. Washed with SD go moist shampoo and DC with marie dean peach honey syrup and a lil SD silk dream overnight


----------



## divachyk (Oct 21, 2012)

DCed with AOHSR


----------



## Americka (Oct 22, 2012)

DCing overnight w/ Skala Shea butter masque


----------



## sharifeh (Oct 22, 2012)

halee_J

i'd love to join if i still can 
DCing with sitrinillah now


----------



## LightEyedMami (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm wide awake so i decided to do a late DC....I'm DC'ing w/ AOHSR mixed w/G 50/50 and hempseed oil.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm getting ready to do my pre-relaxer wash regimen including heavy protein treatment.  I'm not sure what I'll DC with but I know it will be delightful!!


----------



## greenbees (Oct 22, 2012)

I DC'd last night with SD's Vanilla Cream Moisture Dream


----------



## leiah (Oct 22, 2012)

About to rinse out my boe cerocaida it's been in for about 3 hours


----------



## cutenss (Oct 22, 2012)

Its DC time   I think I am going to use the Shea Moisture Purification Mask as a DC today (without heat), instead of a pre-poo.  I am going to clarify today.  My hair has ALOT of oil in/on it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 22, 2012)

After my protein treatment, I DC'd for about four hours with no heat. I used:
Joico Moisture Recovery
Trader Joes Nourish Spa
AOWC
roux porosity control conditioner
Honey
Amla powder
EVCO
Hemp oil
Emu oil

My hair gave me a great big hug, LOL!


----------



## amwcah (Oct 22, 2012)

I did a crochet braid install on Friday, so I won't be able to continue this challenge.  I will resume once I remove the braids.


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 22, 2012)

DC now with AOWC with heatcap for 1 hr.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 22, 2012)

dc'ing right now with some ridiculous mix i made up. 

banana, sour cream, left over shea moisture deep treatment masque.  

i dont know if i have much hope for this, but we'll see.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 22, 2012)

Dry DC, with heat, with ORS Hair Mayonnaise and GSO... Poo'd with ORS Creamy Aloe (1x)  and CON Argan Oil shampoo (1x)... Did an additional DC with AE Garlic... 15 minutes no heat.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 22, 2012)

the banana, sour cream, shea moisture deep treatment masque wasnt half bad, actually.  i also added salt (didnt mention that before).  my hair came out pretty well moisturized and it seemed to detangle my hair a bit (not totally, but pretty well)

 if i had to rate it, i would give it a 3.8/5...i think. 

 i'd probably try it again.  i really just came up with it off the top of my head because i bought a big thing of sour cream for some potato skins i got lol. ((smh))


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 22, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> the banana, sour cream, shea moisture deep treatment masque wasnt half bad, actually.  i also added salt (didnt mention that before).  my hair came out pretty well moisturized and it seemed to detangle my hair a bit (not totally, but pretty well)
> 
> if i had to rate it, i would give it a 3.8/5...i think.
> 
> i'd probably try it again.  i really just came up with it off the top of my head because i bought a big thing of sour cream for some potato skins i got lol. ((smh))



So would you say sour cream works like yogurt? Trying to imagine this...


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 22, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> So would you say sour cream works like yogurt? Trying to imagine this...




i guess so? i mean, i read a little on some people who have used sour cream as a conditioner and\ some said they thought it worked kinda like yogurt.  i did try greek yogurt on my hair at one time (dont remember what i mixed it with) and i remember not liking it...but it could have just been the mix i used.  

the mix that i used tonight went on kinda rough, so i was thinking "oh no...this is gonna be bad...wtf am i doing?"  but the rinse out was much better than the application.  

i condition washed after to try and get any extra "fun bits" out of my hair from the banana and also because i used sour cream and i dont want sour creamy smelling hair.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 23, 2012)

Deep conditioned overnight with AE Garlic treatment, Roux PC, and some ceramide oils. I used my hc for about 15 mins


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2012)

Will Steam with: Jasmine's Bath & Beauty Avocado & Silk in: Monkey Snacks


----------



## TruMe (Oct 23, 2012)

nubiennze said:


> The DTM was much thicker and had a much more subtle scent; I scooped it out of the jar like "Aww yeah...this is what I'm talking about!" Between the two, I was far more excited about the ingredient list of this one and was excited to make it my go-to DC. But when I tried to smooth in into my hair, it just sat there like . My strands felt coated, wiry, frizzy, and dry--as though nothing had absorbed--and I hit a lot more snags when trying to comb through (and ended up with a lot more strands in my Denman erplexed). Not a happy camper.
> 
> I guess SM's "Raw Shea Butter"/yellow label line just doesn't work for me



This was my experience with DTM as well.  Oh well, back to Mixed Chicks for me.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 23, 2012)

TruMe said:


> This was my experience with DTM as well.  Oh well, back to Mixed Chicks for me.





i dont like the shea moisture deep treatment masque much either...but i wanted to use it up so i mixed it in with that crazy dc i made last night. haha.  on it's own, it's a bunch of crap.  no moisturization at all.  just dry & bleh. 

didnt work at a condition wash.  definitely didnt work as a leave-in.  not one i'd repurchase.

im waiting for my silk dreams vanilla silk to come...i hope i like that one!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 23, 2012)

youwillrise said:
			
		

> i dont like the shea moisture deep treatment masque much either...but i wanted to use it up so i mixed it in with that crazy dc i made last night. haha.  on it's own, it's a bunch of crap.  no moisturization at all.  just dry & bleh.
> 
> didnt work at a condition wash.  definitely didnt work as a leave-in.  not one i'd repurchase.
> 
> im waiting for my silk dreams vanilla silk to come...i hope i like that one!



You'll love it.  Just re-up'd on it myself.  Awaiting my shipping details so I can stalk USPS...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 23, 2012)

Doing a simple DC with tea and Giovanni 50:50 under a cap for a couple hours.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 23, 2012)

I DC today with Macadamia Natural oil Deep Repair Masque for an hour.


----------



## TruMe (Oct 23, 2012)

About to do a DCing treatment with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab for 30 mins.  Sitting with Olive Oil in my hair right now as my prepoo to shampooing.


----------



## mschristine (Oct 24, 2012)

Soaked my hair in prepoo oil mix and i'm letting my hair marinate in it for about a hour and a half. Shampoo and DC with Giovanni 50:50..not sure how long I'm gonna DC..probably about 3 hours, no heat


----------



## jprayze (Oct 24, 2012)

Prepoo started under a conditioning cap. Will DC with myhoneychild honey hair mask after poo...will be using all my sample products tonight.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 24, 2012)

DC with Miss Key 10en1, not sure if I'm going to rinse out tonight or in the am.


----------



## HighAspirations (Oct 24, 2012)

halee_J
I know I'm late, but I'm already dcing a lot. Can I join, pweetie pweese!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 24, 2012)

DC'ing under heat with one of my new DC's... NuNaat Chocolat Special Cream Chocolate Mask...

Not an overbearing chocolate smell... So that's a plus.  Will update this post with my review after I rinse.

Update:  DC'd for an hour under my heating cap, rinsed well (as this product rinses brown until it is completely rinsed), and gave a cool rinse after all the conditioner was removed.  My initial review is that this product is the bomb.com/amazing.  My hair is so soft, new growth is extremely manageable and detangling my hair will be a breeze in the am (wet-bunned and wrapped in my scarf right now).  I can also attribute this softness to my AVG prepoo.  I will use this conditioner another time and update when there aren't other contributing factors . So hyped about my Silk Dreams and HoneyChild conditioners coming in... 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## frobellete (Oct 24, 2012)

DC'd today with joico moisture balm. my hair feels nice and soft - i know it has cons. i hope to stop using cons sulfates and parabens soon as i finish my current supply. 

what nice moisturising dcs without cons do people use?


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 24, 2012)

DC'ng again tonight with a new conditioner, Cantu Shea butter deep treatment masque for natural hair under hood dryer for 45 minutes.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 24, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Prepoo started under a conditioning cap. Will DC with myhoneychild honey hair mask after poo...will be using all my sample products tonight.


 
Why am I still prepooing?  I am going to be up all night!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 25, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Why am I still prepooing?  I am going to be up all night!



I'm right here with you... Just rinsed my DC.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 25, 2012)

frobellete said:
			
		

> DC'd today with joico moisture balm. my hair feels nice and soft - i know it has cons. i hope to stop using cons sulfates and parabens soon as i finish my current supply.
> 
> what nice moisturising dcs without cons do people use?



What's a con?  Cone?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh (Oct 25, 2012)

Dced with mocha silk infusion rinsed now I'm following up with a moisture DC chocolate bliss


----------



## jprayze (Oct 25, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> I'm right here with you... Just rinsed my DC.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Mine turned into an overnight thing.  Cowashing this am followed by the myhoneychild conditioner and hair honey mask for 15 mins or so.

Good morning!!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 25, 2012)

Deep conditioned last night w/my Queen Helene and oils for over an hour and then under the dryer for about 25 mins.  Great co-wash w/Tresemme Naturals, hair looking and feeling lovely!


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 25, 2012)

DC last night with Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm, Marshmallow, & Cinnamon DC. Sat under dryer with cap for 15 then let it sit for about an hour.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 25, 2012)

Will be DCing tomorrow night with HQ peppermint


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 25, 2012)

trying another sour cream/banana mix.  this time w/ olive oil, kaolin clay & salt.  the kaolin clay i received as a sample when i got my hydrolyzed keratin.  didnt use any store bought conditioner in the mix this time.  dunno how it'll go, but will report good or bad when i get done. haha.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 26, 2012)

I just did silk dreams vanilla silks dream. I left it on for only an hour. I am not m/s until tha morning.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2012)

I am DCing today with avocado and honey. I have been DCing since about 9:30. This is the longest I have DCd in a while. I can't wait to get this stuff out of my head 

I doubt that I will use the avocado again unless is it absolutely amazing. I will use the honey until it is used up and then decide if I will repurchase.


----------



## daviine (Oct 26, 2012)

DCing under soft bonnet dryer with Giovanni 2chic Brazilian Keratin & Argan Oil Ultra Sleek Conditioner with castor oil, coconut oil, and honey added.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 26, 2012)

so, the dc (sour cream/banana/other stuff) was definitely different than the first.  i had used a mild sulfate shampoo before hand and then after i sprayed hydrolyzed keratin and i did a condition wash & coconut/olive oil rinse.  at the end of it all, when i woke up this morning, my hair felt good & moisturized....but it wasnt immediately easy to tell which way my hair would go...but not bad. 

althoooooough, one of the toddlers in my class decided to dump sand on my head...so i'll have to re-wash tonight.  yaaaay.  hahaha.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 26, 2012)

Deep conditioning with Greek yogurt, honey and olive oil...my favorite! Think I will leave it on for an hour or so without heat


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 26, 2012)

Deep pre pooing overnight with SD Vanilla silk, AO GPB, oil n honey


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2012)

Using: Jasmine Bath & Beauty Hibiscus DC'er in: Tahitian Vanilla.  Will put a little Grapeseed Oil on top to 'test this out' and Steam


----------



## Ann0804 (Oct 26, 2012)

DCing with AO GPB for an hour or two.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 26, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Mine turned into an overnight thing.  Cowashing this am followed by the myhoneychild conditioner and hair honey mask for 15 mins or so.
> 
> Good morning!!!



The myhoneychild honey hair mask was a bit thin for my preference.  Hair just felt ok.  Would not purchase after sample is complete.


----------



## greenbees (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm either going to DC tomorrow night or Sunday. I think I'm going to retry the amla powder treatment and add more coconut oil or maybe some coconut milk.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 26, 2012)

re-dc'ing. haha.  

gonna rinse really well after grimm and then do a condition wash.  

shea moisture anti-breakage masque on top of coconut/olive oi (which i had on for about an hour or so before putting the conditioner on)...never tried this conditioner.  ive heard mixed reviews on it.  we'll see.


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 26, 2012)

I dc'd today w/ AOGPB & Hollywood beauty cholesterol.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 26, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> re-dc'ing. haha.
> 
> gonna rinse really well after grimm and then do a condition wash.
> 
> shea moisture anti-breakage masque on top of coconut/olive oi (which i had on for about an hour or so before putting the conditioner on)...never tried this conditioner.  ive heard mixed reviews on it.  we'll see.





meh...dont like it.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 27, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> The myhoneychild honey hair mask was a bit thin for my preference.  Hair just felt ok.  Would not purchase after sample is complete.



I have this sample as well... It felt really thin to the touch.  But the Carribbean Hair Creme is the business...


----------



## jprayze (Oct 27, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> I have this sample as well... It felt really thin to the touch.  But the Carribbean Hair Creme is the business...



I'm going to have to check that out. My sample was the type 4 creme and even though I'm a 3, I decided to try it. It was way too heavy.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 27, 2012)

Deep conditioning under my heating cap now with One n Only Hydrating Mask straight up no chaser its an 8.3oz jar and I don't see myself getting more than 3 good uses out of it


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 27, 2012)

DC'ed without heat for an hour with Proteina de Perla... I did have on my plastic cap and aluminum cap to capture body heat.  Now I'm completing my DC with heat for 1 hr before I do a final rinse.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 27, 2012)

DC'd for 2hrs under a conditionig cap with SSI fortifying mask


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 27, 2012)

Under the steamer w/ SSI Okra - will follow up with SSI Honey Rinse for at least an hour


----------



## Prettycoach (Oct 27, 2012)

Just put a Macadamia Natural Oil deep treatment with argan oil and EVOO. I am using a conditioning cap on my head and using body heat to help it penetrate. I decided to spray a mist of extra water to see if it helps my hair even more. We will see. lol


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dcing with black tea underneath ORS HaiRepair for about an hour with heated towel and processing cap.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 27, 2012)

So I brewed my last 2 black tea bags for today's wash n DC and my dh woke up this morning and threw it out to use the pot. What should I start with his fingers or his toes?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2012)

Does anyone DC overnight without using a plastic cap and just using their bonnet? I want to DC overnight but I can't sleep in a plastic cap.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 27, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> So I brewed my last 2 black tea bags for today's wash n DC and my dh woke up this morning and threw it out to use the pot. What should I start with his fingers or his toes?



LAMARia definitely the fingers. He won't touch your tea ever again, LOL!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 27, 2012)

Deep conditioning under my conditioning cap wITh Alter Ego Garlic Mask on my scalp.   Kenra, Trader Joes, Roux, and joico conditioners and honey, Argan oil and EVOO on my length.


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 27, 2012)

DCing with heat cap for 1 hr with AOWC.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 27, 2012)

Delightfully delicious DC under steam today...
Avg in roots/scalp
Then my DC tea blend on my dry hair and my scalp
Then avg mixed with saa on my hair
Then AOGPB
Then agave mixed with my oil blend
Results were


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 28, 2012)

DC'd with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow, Slippery Elm & Cinnamon DC. Used a plastic cap and let it sit for about an hour. Perfect!!!


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 28, 2012)

DCing on dry hair with heat using SM Deep treatment mask.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 28, 2012)

pre-poo with TIGI dumb blond, Dcing with ORSR with a teeny bit of Aphogee 2min on the relaxed ends. Its too cold now to just walk around with a plastic cap, so I applied  the blowdryer to my capped hair for a few minutes then covered with a towel.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Oct 28, 2012)

Deep conditioned with Macadamia Naturals Masque again and it worked really well this time.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 28, 2012)

DCing on dry hair overnight with mostly Nubian Heritage Grow n Strengthen hair masque and a little of: evoco, Redken Extreme condish, Ion Hard Water condish, and Oils Original organic condish using my heating cap for 30 mins


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 28, 2012)

I am doing a protein treatment with Nexxus Emergencee and will keep this on for maybe an hour because I am lazy.
I will follow up with a DC using GF 3 Min Undo, EVCO, and some Lustrasilk Tea Tree Cholesterol.....


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 28, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I am doing a protein treatment with Nexxus Emergencee and will keep this on for maybe an hour because I am lazy.
> I will follow up with a DC using GF 3 Min Undo, EVCO, and some Lustrasilk Tea Tree Cholesterol.....



Since everyone is throwing salt in their DC I guess I will try that also tonight whenever I apply my DC.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 28, 2012)

I want to get a DC done tonight in case we lose power...


----------



## shortt29 (Oct 28, 2012)

DC yesterday after henna for 30 mins with heat and a few hours without heat using AOHSR and HSR sealed with GSO


----------



## Hairroots (Oct 28, 2012)

Dc'ed with curls unleashed under my steamer for 1 hour. My hair is soft as butter at 9 weeks post.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 28, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> I want to get a DC done tonight in case we lose power...



Just put on mhc honey hair mask on dry hair to finish the sample.  Added a bit of organic coconut oil and my hair smells lovely.  I will cowash and do an overnight DC with ORSR and avocado oil.  I usually do this as a prepoo but switching it up a bit.  

I plan to rinse and twist in the am.


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 28, 2012)

DC-ed today for a few hours with HQS Go Deep.  It was deep too!


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 28, 2012)

How do you like this conditioner? Thinkin bout getting it so what's your verdict? lol


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 28, 2012)

Gonna prepoo overnight with marie dean peach honey syrup.


----------



## Americka (Oct 29, 2012)

DC'd w/ Skala Shea butter masque


----------



## Arewa Girl (Oct 29, 2012)

All bagged under drier 
MTG prepoo 
herbal essence moisturizing shampoo
5 mins colour rinse [not under dryer]
5 mins John Frieda Glaze Blonde [not under dryer]
20 mins - keratin protein cond + olive oil
20 mins Skala anti frizz + coconut cream
2 mins Colour conditioner [not under dryer]


----------



## jprayze (Oct 29, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Just put on mhc honey hair mask on dry hair to finish the sample.  Added a bit of organic coconut oil and my hair smells lovely.  I will cowash and do an overnight DC with ORSR and avocado oil.  I usually do this as a prepoo but switching it up a bit.
> 
> I plan to rinse and twist in the am.



Added honey to the overnight prepoo and about to rinse out with my black tea/marjoram/basil rinse.


----------



## Solila (Oct 29, 2012)

One egg
Plain yogurt
Extra virgin olive oil
Blackstrap molasses

Happy hair


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 29, 2012)

Saturday I did an overnight DC with the last bit of Miss Key 10en1 and Macadamia Oil Mask then sat under the dryer for 30 minutes before rinsing.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 29, 2012)

My Silk Dreams products will be here tonight just in time for my co-wash and DC... Life is Grand


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 29, 2012)

light protein, cowashed, dc'ing with mizani


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 29, 2012)

Dcing with SE Mega Cholesterol mixed with honey and EVOO applied using the relaxer method. Covered with conditioning cap and scarf. Will use heat later (after my nap) for 10-15 mins before shampooing my hair.


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 29, 2012)

Clarified with V05 kiwi shampoo, then used CON conditioning shampoo. Dc'ed with the last of AOWC and SD vanilla cream. Used heat for about an hr and a half and then no heat for about an hr.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 29, 2012)

I clarified and DC withy ORS Mayo a few days ago then after that I used HQS peppermint but its not the same without my tea underneathe. I can't wait until it comes in the mail!


----------



## greenbees (Oct 29, 2012)

So over the weekend, I did another treatment with amla powder, coconut milk, and coconut oil and I did a tea rinse with nettle and burdock root. It was better than last time, but it's not topping my favorite DC methods.


----------



## afrochique (Oct 29, 2012)

This weekend I DCd with Aphogee 2 min reconstructor then co washed with HE HH.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 29, 2012)

Using a yogurt dc to detangle after scarfless weekend


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 29, 2012)

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> Using a yogurt dc to detangle after scarfless weekend



Girl we all have those... Silk pillows are my saving grace.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 29, 2012)

I was at a hotel and forget to pack mine. Tried to rock a high bun to save my ends, but that king size bed sleep did not care about my ends


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 29, 2012)

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> I was at a hotel and forget to pack mine. Tried to rock a high bun to save my ends, but that king size bed sleep did not care about my ends



Lol... Well at least you put in the effort to protect your ends... I would've been like oh well...


----------



## LexiDior (Oct 30, 2012)

checking in. just removed my glue in so now its time for some hair TLC


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 30, 2012)

today's dc will be brought to you by silk dreams vanilla silk


----------



## jprayze (Oct 30, 2012)

Normal prepoo with ORSR, avocado oil and honey. Washed and now DCing with PM super skinny daily treatment because I'm going to attempt to straighten these curls today.  Idk if I'm up for this...


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 30, 2012)

I used Wen for the first time today and I am impressed
i used the sweet almond mint cleansing cream followed by the re-moist Dc left it in for 40 mins with out heat
I was in disbelief in the bathroom my hair was so easy to detangle I hardly used any product only the stlying cream from the line.
I was all set on rollersetting but it was so soft I decided to airdry so I have a scarf to hold down my edges nicely and 4 bantu knots.

Tomorrow when I go to work I gotta thank my co worker again,shes the one who set me up
now I wanna try the fig cuz Ive been hearing the girls on the forum rave about it and the 613...jeez lemme slow down


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2012)

Steaming in: Jasmine's Bath & Beauty Avocado & Silk _Scent = Monkey Snacks_ w/a little Olive Oil on top.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 30, 2012)

DC'd for 1hr with MD's green hemp under a conditioning cap.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2012)

I DCd wih AO Blue Chamomile under my heat cap for 1 hr. Then just let it sit for an additional 30 minutes.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 30, 2012)

Me too....simple dc of tea under AO blue chamomile.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 30, 2012)

I wear my hair in a wash and go everyday and I DC once a week now with KC Intensive Restorative Mask, Kerastase Masque Substantif, Design Essentials Stimulations Super Moisturizing Conditioner, KC Creme Humecto and a few other conditioners. I am looking into getting some ENJOY, TRI Design, Pureology, and Mastey hair products as well for washing and DCing my hair. 

I have really been trying to remove the sulfate shampoos out of my hair regimen and I only have a few left to use up, like Redken and Kerastase. When I am done with these, I will not be repurchasing. I have some Pureology products and love them and want to add some more of them. CHI has a sulftae-free Neutralizing shampoo which I will also be adding to my regimen after using up the Affirm and Mizani ones I still have. Can't wait!

BY the way I DC'ed my hair on Saturday past with KC Restorative Mask and Design Essentials Stimulations Super Moisturizing Conditioners and my hair felt amazingly soft and moisturized. Of course I used KC Hydrating Detangling shampoo before using them. Great results I must say!


----------



## frobellete (Oct 30, 2012)

today i dcd with alter ego after shampooing and conditioning my hair. i used kimmaytube's leave in then banded it ready for banding tomorrow!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 30, 2012)

DC'ing under heat with SD Chocolate Bliss...     This stuff smells extra good this time of the month.  Hair is responding well to this conditioner.  I applied it relaxer style and put GSO atop the conditioner.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 31, 2012)

I love Wen,I love Wen lalalalaaa
That's my hair singing while I work	
N I'm out.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 31, 2012)

DC'in with AOGPB

I've been pretty consistent with GPB every other week.

I did a cassia treatment for 1 1/2 hrs prior to GPB today.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 31, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> DC'ing under heat with SD Chocolate Bliss...     This stuff smells extra good this time of the month.  Hair is responding well to this conditioner.  I applied it relaxer style and put GSO atop the conditioner.



Accidentally fell asleep.  I remember falling asleep with the heating cap on... But I woke up this morning and it was on the other side of the room... Hmmmm... I'm pretty sure I got in at least two hours under heat (the last that I remember).  Won't be doing that again.  I rinsed my hair this morning, added my leave-ins and went on my merry way.    Hair feels really good.  Gonna do a cute style for Halloween...


----------



## lovelycurls (Oct 31, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using LHCF

Dc'd with cream of nature argan oil intensive conditioner for 1 hr without heat.


----------



## mschristine (Oct 31, 2012)

Protein treatment with ORS Hair Mayo and an egg for about a hour on dry hair; shampoo with ORS creamy aloe shampoo, DC with Giovanni 50:50 for a few hours, no heat


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 31, 2012)

lovelycurls said:


> Sent from my iPad using LHCF
> 
> Dc'd with cream of nature argan oil intensive conditioner for 1 hr without heat.



Do you like it? I have it but have yet to use it.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 31, 2012)

I'll be dc'ng tonight with Cantu Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque mixed with peppermint, rosemary, and jojoba oils.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 31, 2012)

Simple DC - Tea blend and giovanni 50:50


----------



## Atdow71 (Nov 1, 2012)

Pre poo w/ an oil bled
Dc'd w/ Hollywood beauty cholesterol


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 1, 2012)

dc'ing right now with Mizani!  i love a good wash and dc.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 2, 2012)

Did my 2-Step protein treatment :woop:... Then I DC'ed with Nunaat Chocolate DC w. heat... Hair feels nice.  We will see how it truly feels when I straighten next week after my relaxer


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 2, 2012)

Dicing now with silk dreams avocado silky pudding


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Nov 2, 2012)

DC early with LaPlancha 30 minutes under the dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2012)

Will use: _It's Perfectly Natural's_: Mustard Seed & Palm Oil Rx to Steam (DC) with.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 2, 2012)

shea moisture purification masque tonight.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 2, 2012)

After working out tonight I did a prepoo with aloe vera juice and topped that with vatika frosting. I made sure I concentrated on my ends. I put on my conditioning cap and took a hot shower and let the steam do its work. I put a scarf on and I'm going to let it sit over night. I'm going to clarify my hair tomorrow morning and do a henna gloss treatment. Don't know what I'm going to DC with yet after my treatment.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 2, 2012)

Overnight pre poo/ DC on dry hair using Nubian Heritage grow n Strengthen masque


----------



## Aggie (Nov 2, 2012)

Thinking about using either KeraCare Super Reconstructor and DE Stimulations Moisturizing Conditioner OR Kerastase Bain Substantif Shampoo and Masque...not sure which one yrt but I am leaning more on the former.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2012)

DCd with AO Blue Chamomile for 45 minutes under my heat cap. My hair said Thank You


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 3, 2012)

Dc with silk dreams vsd. Off my game all week/month.


----------



## Lymegreen (Nov 3, 2012)

DC'd with AOWC today for 1 hour without heat.


----------



## -PYT (Nov 3, 2012)

DC'd with Vanilla Silk on Thursday!


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 3, 2012)

DC'd with Mizani Futfyl and steamed for 30 mins.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 3, 2012)

Going to steam in my delightfully delicious dc of:
Avg in my scalp
Avg mixed with Saa in my hair
Tea spritz
Millcreek henna conditioner
My ceramide rich oil blend.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 3, 2012)

Dcing with Aussie Moist 3 Minute Miracle. Plastic caps with hot washcloth and scarf on top.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 3, 2012)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> Going to steam in my delightfully delicious dc of:
> Avg in my scalp
> Avg mixed with Saa in my hair
> Tea spritz
> ...



This sound wonderful, I might have to try this


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 3, 2012)

DC'd with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow root, Slippery Elm & Cinnamon DC.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 3, 2012)

Just rinsed out my henna gloss treatment and I'm dcing with a mixture of Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment, Silk Elements Olive Oil Moisturizing Treatment, JBCO, & Lavender Oil.


----------



## LexiDior (Nov 4, 2012)

checking in. I DCed right after my relaxer with my ORS/Oil/tea mx.


----------



## AJellyCake (Nov 4, 2012)

DCed overnight (Friday night) with Elucence MB and Sitrinillah. Added heat in the morning. Hair was amazing!!!!!


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 4, 2012)

DC'd about 2 hrs with HQS Go Deep


----------



## Ann0804 (Nov 4, 2012)

DC'ed for 2 hours with AO Island Naturals.


----------



## afrochique (Nov 4, 2012)

DC with ORS Hair Mayo.


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 4, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> DC'd with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow root, Slippery Elm & Cinnamon DC.


 
How do you like this conditioner? Im thinkin of getting a few things from her line.


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 4, 2012)

Gonna prepoo overnight with the rest of my marie dean peach honey syrup and some oils.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 4, 2012)

Simple DC for a few hours....tea blend and AOWC.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 4, 2012)

DC'd with HQS Cocomango with shescentit eve avocado oil on top...


----------



## Prettycoach (Nov 4, 2012)

I am doing my normal deep condition. I used Macadamia Natural oil deep repair. I added coconut oil and EVOO. I decided to leave it overnight because I am lazy lol. We'll see how it feels in the morning lol


----------



## halee_J (Nov 4, 2012)

Did a scalp pre-poo with garlic and ginger, washed with CON argan, light protein with tigi dumb blond, DCing now with ORSR will go for about 21/2 hrs...


----------



## jprayze (Nov 4, 2012)

halee_J said:
			
		

> Did a scalp pre-poo with garlic and ginger, washed with CON argan, light protein with tigi dumb blond, DCing now with ORSR will go for about 21/2 hrs...



How did you use the garlic and ginger?


----------



## halee_J (Nov 4, 2012)

jprayze blended them in a very small amount of water and strained it. Then used the liquid on my scalp. Felt nice and tingly. The ginger cuts the garlic smell quite a bit too.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 4, 2012)

I washed and DC'ed today with Cantu Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 5, 2012)

Got some SD vanilla silk on with grape seed oil. Plan to leave it on for 30 minutes with heat


----------



## Arewa Girl (Nov 5, 2012)

All bagged under drier 
15 mins cow butter + JF glaze+ Conditioner
vatika moisturizing shampoo
5 mins colour rinse [not under dryer]
20 mins - keratin protein cond + tresseme damage hair mask + olive oil
20 mins Skala anti frizz + coconut cream
2 mins Colour conditioner [not under dryer]


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 5, 2012)

Do you mean butter as in butter, butter?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2012)

I was too lazy to wash my hair yesterday but I'm doing it right now. It's been a little over 2 weeks since I've done a proper deep conditioning treatment.

I washed my hair with KC 1st Lather Clarifying shampoo followed by KC Hydrating Detangling shampoo. I DC'ed with KC Super Reconsructor (this shrunk my hair and left it feeling really strong).

It said on the bottle to follow up with KC 5 in 1 Reconstructor to soften it but I don't have it so I used KC Intensive Restorative Masque instead and it actually softened my hair. I'm happy about that.

After I wash this out, I'll use some KC Creme Humecto for about 20 minutes, wet bun, then I'm done with my hair for the day.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 5, 2012)

Today's wash day:

Wash Day

Pre-Poo :
Avocado
Olive Oil
Honey
Argan Oil
Rose water (can't stand the smell of avocado in my hair)

Shampoo:
Shea Moisture Moisture Retention

Protein Treatment:
Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor 

Deep Conditioner:
Kenra MC
Shea Moisture Organic Yucca & Baobab
EVCO

Leave-In:
DB Piña Colada 

Seal: ceremide oil mix

Serum: Organix coconut milk


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 5, 2012)

DC'ing with SD Vanilla Silk  under heat


----------



## frobellete (Nov 5, 2012)

today i dcd with organix argan oil conditioner and i sat under the steamer for abt 20mins. hair felt good but i think im due a light protein treatment maybe this weekend.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Nov 6, 2012)

DC early yesterday with Humectress and Vitale Corrective Conditioner 30 min with heat. This was the first time I used the Vitale mixed and during a  non relaxer day, and  I really like the balance it gives.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 6, 2012)

Preepoo'd overnight with my fave combo: ORSR, honey and avocado oil 

I'm going to wash with CON and DC with AE garlic mask.  Just a simple wash morning


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Nov 6, 2012)

DCed on Friday on dry hair using Giovanni Nutrafix, 100% pure jojoba oil, Trader Joe's Vitamin E oil, EVOO, glycerin and honeyquat under my dryer for 45 minutes.  Let my hair cool for another 30 minutes, detangled, rinsed and...Viola! Super soft hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2012)

Deep Conditioning Tonight (Steaming) with:
Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Nov 6, 2012)

Just DCed with ORS replenish for like 3 hours because I feel asleep with it on, lol


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 6, 2012)

Currently DCing overnight on dry hair with Nubian Heritage masque + oils 20 mins under my heating cap


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 7, 2012)

Simple dc yesterday with tea and aobc.


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 7, 2012)

My wash day was on monday. I washed with CON conditioning shampoo and deep conditioned with proclaim argan oil masque for about 3 hrs. no heat.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Nov 7, 2012)

I have been inconsistant with posting to this thread..BUT i have actually been keeping up with my conditioning pretty well i just finished deep conditioning and before this i dc'ed about 5 days ago...both times i used G 50/50 and HSR w/ hempseed oil ...and back under my wig i go


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 7, 2012)

DCing right now with Shescentit Banana Brulee and eve avocado oil on top...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 7, 2012)

Dcing overnight with HQ honey pineapple mixed with HQ peppermint, coconut oil, and ORS replenishing pack.


----------



## halee_J (Nov 7, 2012)

Sealed with ceramide shea butter today.


----------



## Americka (Nov 7, 2012)

DC'd with Skala Jabarondi masque


----------



## jprayze (Nov 7, 2012)

Picked up a cholesterol DC just to have in my collection


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 8, 2012)

dc'ed overnight on shampooed hair. 

a mixture of shea moisture purificaton masque and silk dreams vanilla silk.  dont know how this combo will turn out, but we will see.  i really like both of these dc's separately, so hopefully they dont suck when mixed together lol.   ill report back later.

i dont usually do overnights on work nights, but i had finally finished taking all of my braids out and i just haaaaad to wash it right away (plus, it had been a few days since any water or conditioner hit my head...i was itching to do it).  i had been awake since around 1am (went to sleep after 11pm last night) and my intention was to rinse last night, but i just let myself fall asleep because i was ridiculously tired.  lol.


----------



## Atdow71 (Nov 8, 2012)

Dc'd with Hollywood beauty cholesterol & Shea moisture deep treatment masque.


----------



## leiah (Nov 8, 2012)

Put my turbie twist in the dryer for heat.  I think I have 1 more use of my cerocaida then im on to bpt wheat germ


----------



## jprayze (Nov 8, 2012)

Prepooing with ORSR, honey, avocado oil and Coconut oil on my ends.  About to cowash and DC with Hollywood beauty cholesterol.  Haven't used cholesterol for years!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Nov 9, 2012)

Upping my moisture today by adding honey and oils to my LaPlancha DC. Will sit under the dryer for 30-45 minutes.


----------



## TruMe (Nov 9, 2012)

Did a much needed DC last night and my hair is lovin it!  I missed one week so far and I am hoping that I can get next week's DC session in on Monday to gradually move these sessions back to Sunday.


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 9, 2012)

Yesterday I did a henna treatment and DCd with OneNOnly Argan Oil Hydrating Mask. Hair is feeling soft and strong at the same time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2012)

Deep Conditioning (Steaming) Tonight with:
Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 9, 2012)

DC'd with ORS Replenishing Pak, Roux Porosity, Peppermint Oil, and Rosemary Oil.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 9, 2012)

About to DC using Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment, salt, EVCO, and GSO.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 9, 2012)

halee_J said:


> Sealed with *ceramide shea butter *today.



halee_J
Wrong thread lady 
BUTTTTTTT who made that?


----------



## halee_J (Nov 9, 2012)

lol yeah I realized after. I make the ceramide shea butter, it's raw shea butter whipped with hemp, wheatgerm and ricebran oils for the ceramides, along with a little castor, almond and jojoba.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2012)

I Keep Forgetting to do the "Oil on top of DC'er" thing, which is suppose to be my newest addition to my Fall/Winter Regi (to use up some old oils).

But I keep forgetting to do that. Maybe next wash day.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> I Keep Forgetting to do the "Oil on top of DC'er" thing, which is suppose to be my newest addition to my Fall/Winter Regi (to use up some old oils).
> 
> But I keep forgetting to do that. Maybe next wash day.



I did it this today...loved it. Cholesterol with grapeseed oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2012)

jprayze

I like it....I just can't remember to do it.  SMH


----------



## Prettycoach (Nov 9, 2012)

Deep conditioned with macadamia natural oil deep repair with Evoo and honey. I used something different. Made my hair softer. Might need to make this my regimen. Hmm


----------



## ronie (Nov 9, 2012)

halee_J where do you get your raw unrefined shea butter pretty please? My hair gets hard when i seal with oil, so i have just been moisturizing more frequently with qhemet brbc. It gives me soft moisturized hair, but I am afraid it may not be enough for the winter (first winter since HHJ started). My hair loves product with shea butter, so i was thinking of mixing my own butter mix. I plan on using naptural85's recipe but swapping the coconut and olive oil for grapeseed and argan oil.


----------



## halee_J (Nov 9, 2012)

ronie, I got mine from a BSS, its Taha brand, a company based in Atlanta, the SB is from Ghana, I find its good. The label looks like this:






I follow Naptura's recipe too, subbing my own oils. I love this mix, my hair isn't too fond of SB on its own, but whipped with oils its heavenly  fantastic on the skin too


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'll dc with AO GPB for the first time. Let's see how this goes! I think I will clarify first.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 10, 2012)

DC with Aussie 3 minute + coconut oil for hours 30 min using heat


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 10, 2012)

halee_J said:


> lol yeah I realized after. I make the ceramide shea butter, it's raw shea butter whipped with hemp, wheatgerm and ricebran oils for the ceramides, along with a little castor, almond and jojoba.


 

mmmm thats sounds heavenly.
Im inspired to make me own.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 10, 2012)

On Tue I DC with AE garlic wh a bit of wen remoist & hemp
the week before I used wen to DC well this week my hair was not having it it was like where the protein at?!
My hair adores protein
I started noticing breakage on Thursday
so yesterday I did a prepoo with EVCO applied heat to get it really into my strands. EVCO is the truth my hair felt so much stronger while rinsing out.

I clarified with Mizani Puriphying shampoo
keracare hydrating shampoo
Dc with heat for 30 mins with Affirm 5 in 1
 applied a moisturizing DC mix of Mizani silk creamand hydrafuse with the leftover evco from my preepoo for about 45 mins.


----------



## Lymegreen (Nov 10, 2012)

DC'ing now with GPB w/ heat cap for 1 hour.


----------



## halee_J (Nov 10, 2012)

Got my garlic-ginger scalp pre-poo going, will wash with CON argan, light protein with dumb blonde and DC with ORSR, will go at least 2hrs.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Nov 10, 2012)

DCed on air-dryed hair using Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea Restructerizer, Giovanni Nutrafix, 100% jojoba oil, vitamin e oil, EVOO, glycerin, honey quat and sitting under dryer for 60 minutes.

The result was extra, super soft and strong hair!


----------



## Hairroots (Nov 10, 2012)

Dc'ed with Queen Helen under my steamer for an hour.


----------



## lovestarr (Nov 10, 2012)

Haven't been consistent with posting but I plan on to from now on   I have been DCing once a week tho. Tomorrow I plan on doing a moisturizing DC after I Henna but not sure what I will be using yet.  Havent used my AOHSR in awhile so I might pull that out of the stash


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 10, 2012)

DC-ing under my heat cap with SSI Okra Reconstructor topped off with grapeseed oil.  Let the moisture begin!


----------



## lovelycurls (Nov 10, 2012)

Dc'ing under a steamer for 1hr with :
HV sitrinillah deep hair masque
Vo5 moisture milk conditioner
Hv rooibos red tea conditioner
Vegetable glycerin
ACV
Moringa oil
Parachute coconut oil
Wheat germ oil
Peppermint e.o
Bioinfusion critical care serum


----------



## jprayze (Nov 10, 2012)

Put AE garlic mask on my scalp this am. Went to get my hair done and got a DC there...idk what it was?


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 10, 2012)

Shampooed with KC Hydrating poo and deep conditioned with my Queen Helene and delicious oils for 2 hrs.....hair is feeling strong and yummy. Going to rollerset now!


----------



## afrochique (Nov 10, 2012)

DCd with CON Intensive Moisturizing Treatment with argan oil.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 11, 2012)

Steam DC'ing with:

Shea moisture Yucca Baobob  Thicken Condish
TJ Nourish Spa
EVOO
Hemp Oil
Honey
Amla powder


----------



## halee_J (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeeeeaah, so the 1 hr pre-poo turned into overnight. Dcing now with ORSR, will probably leave on for longer than 2hrs to make up for yesterday...

...Wore the hair "out" with 30% humidity.... hair felt dry, not my best idea. See, what happened was, when I undid my braids yesterday I had the kayutest braidout, after "setting" for the whole week under the wig.... couldnt resist. Why won't winter let me be great??!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 11, 2012)

halee_J said:
			
		

> Yeeeeaah, so the 1 hr pre-poo turned into overnight. Dcing now with ORSR, will probably leave on for longer than 2hrs to make up for yesterday...
> 
> ...Wore the hair "out" with 30% humidity.... hair felt dry, not my best idea. See, what happened was, when I undid my braids yesterday I had the kayutest braidout, after "setting" for the whole week under the wig.... couldnt resist. Why won't winter let me be great??!!



The braid out always looks great when I take it down.  After being outside for some time and the elements get a hold of it, it either frizzes or flattens.  I feel ya girl.


----------



## lovestarr (Nov 11, 2012)

My laziness kicked in so I didnt get to henna today but I did an ayur paste and now DCing with AOHSR sealed with evco.  Will leave on for 2-3 hours and then do some twists.


----------



## Americka (Nov 11, 2012)

Doing a protein treatment(2 minute mixed w/ Palmer's Coconut treatment) 30 minutes
Following up w/ Skala Jaborandi masque - 30 minutes


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2012)

DCing now with AO Blue Chamomile under my heat cap for 30 minutes. Hope my hair is happy after this.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 11, 2012)

Bout to wash & do an overnight DC with Claudie's Avocado Intense & Claudie's Moisturizing DC.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 11, 2012)

So I DCed with the AO GPB for the first time. I put it on dry hair under a plastic cap for about an hour. Then I rinsed it out, shampooed and conditioned with AO HSR. I like the way my hair looks and feels. I can see the curls just poppin. That means my hair is moisturized. I like the smell btw.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 11, 2012)

Froreal3 said:
			
		

> So I DCed with the AO GPB for the first time. I put it on dry hair under a plastic cap for about an hour. Then I rinsed it out, shampooed and conditioned with AO HSR. I like the way my hair looks and feels. I can see the curls just poppin. That means my hair is moisturized. I like the smell btw.



I've been wanting to try the AOGPB for a long time.  I think I will grab a bottle.  Been wanting a good protein condish


----------



## shortt29 (Nov 11, 2012)

DC with AOGPB and HSR sealed with GSO before going to the salon for a blow out


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 12, 2012)

Did a deep condition with Greek yogurt. I swear this is the best detangler my hair has know.


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 12, 2012)

i dced overnight friday night after aphogee 2 step with chocolate bliss i added honey and evoo


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 12, 2012)

DC right now with ORS Replenishing pak mixed with a little Giovanni's Nutrafix for a few hrs 30 min with heat


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Nov 12, 2012)

Starting with a honey pre-poo then I'll DC with LaPlancha 45 min. under the dryer.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 12, 2012)

DC the other day with Avocado & Silk, sat under the dryer with a cap for about 20minutes to warm it all up and then wrapped it in a towel and let it sit for about an hour and a half. Silky smooth hair!


----------



## frobellete (Nov 12, 2012)

last week my hair had begun breaking/shedding a lot so it meant i needed protein i was in a rush and did the aphogee 2min reconstructor i don think i did it well cos after a dc my hair didnt feel right so i did the aogbp the next day (on saturday morning) that seemed to do the trick. phew!!


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 12, 2012)

Simple and quick dc with tea and giovanni 50:50.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 12, 2012)

Been slipping on the posting but not dcing. Doing an overnight dc on Wednesdays and again dcing on Sundays. Alternating bw protein and moisture. For protein been using SSI's Fortifying Masque or Claudie's Protein Renew or SD's Mocha Silk Infusion. For moisture been trying some new stuff Sheanatural Beauty Honey Deep Treatment Masque  and Luvnatural's Conditional Love (can't remember the name) . I noticed I liked the Luvnatural's conditioner with consistent use. It grew on me.


----------



## daviine (Nov 12, 2012)

Dc'ed today with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner mixed with EVOO, castor oil, and honey for 30 minutes under a dryer.  

I didn't post but I DC'ed last week as well.  Will try to stay on top of posting.


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 12, 2012)

Wash day today. Didn't prepoo like i wanted but shampoo'ed with SD go moist shampoo and DC'ed with a new conditioner caramel apple under heat cap for 2 hrs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2012)

Steaming with: "Its Perfectly Natural's" Mustard Seed & Palm Oil Rx.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 13, 2012)

DCing overnight with Redken Extreme condish + Nubian Heritage masque


----------



## cutenss (Nov 13, 2012)

I DC'd with Shea Moisture Purification Mask for about 2 hours without heat.  Then for about 10 minutes I used the blow dryer for some external heat.  I love that mask


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 13, 2012)

will scale back to 1 dc a week with these twists in.  

the next dc will be an overnight saturday into sunday deal.  not sure what i'll use yet.  might do a crazy mixture of some sort.  have a few days to figure it out. ; )


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Nov 14, 2012)

Pre-DC honey treatment for 15min under the dryer, about to layer Humectress and Dabur Amla Oil on top for another 15 under the dryer.


----------



## curls4daze (Nov 14, 2012)

DCing right now with ORS Replenishing.


----------



## Ann0804 (Nov 14, 2012)

DCing for an hour with AO IN.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 14, 2012)

Dry deep conditioning with SD vanilla silk for about am hour


----------



## TruMe (Nov 15, 2012)

DC'ed last night first with Curl Junkie Repair Me for 15 mins and then 15 mins with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab.  Hair looked great this morning after taking out my night braids.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm currently deep conditioning with KC Intensive Restorative Masque and will follow it up with Kerastase Masque Substantif for moisture.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm back in.  I really did like CPR.  I'll probably DC with that.  But then I went over it w/ Moisturefuse...hmm.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 15, 2012)

Any of you using two conditioners back to back?  What and how are you doing that.  Basically, in my case it would be my regular moisturizing conditioner after my protein.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 15, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> Any of you using two conditioners back to back?  What and how are you doing that.  Basically, in my case it would be my regular moisturizing conditioner after my protein.



That's how I normally do mine protein then moisture but I want to try a new method I saw on YouTube that consists of layering my conditioners first protein then moisture then oil


----------



## LightEyedMami (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm currently dc'ing with heat cap for 40mins-1 hour w/ AOHSR & hempseed oil....also I will be doing a cellophane treatment tonight.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 15, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> That's how I normally do mine protein then moisture but I want to try a new method I saw on YouTube that consists of layering my conditioners first protein then moisture then oil



With your original method, for how long do you do each?  Oh and can you post the Youtube video


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 15, 2012)

Did a ceramide rich DC with SD Choclate Bliss, SD Wheat Germ Conditioner, Sunflower Oil and Aphogee Balancing Conditioner... all mixed together under heat for 45 minutes.

ETA:  Hair feels amazing!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 16, 2012)

lamaria211 So...Imma need that YT video


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 16, 2012)

I DC today with MNO Deep Repair Masque.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 16, 2012)

Dc'n now with AE Garlic mask& tea for 45 mins with heat


----------



## daviine (Nov 16, 2012)

DCed today with castor and coconut oil layered over Keracare Humecto under dryer for 30 minutes. 

My son broke my soft bonnet dryer so I had to use my hooded dryer. So cumbersome!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 16, 2012)

i'm dc'ing with Mizani with some castor oil added.  i couldn't find my avocado oil.  i just felt like mixing some oil in.


----------



## Atdow71 (Nov 16, 2012)

Over night pre- poo w/ an oil mix that I made 
Dc'd w/ Hollywood beauty cholesterol,  & B.A.S.K cocoa bark


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 16, 2012)

Doing an overnight pre poo on dry hair with Nubian Heritage repair masque + EVOCO, using heat for 30min


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2012)

Steaming with: Jasmine's Bath & Beauty Avocado & Silk in: Monkey Snacks


----------



## Lymegreen (Nov 16, 2012)

Dc'ing with AOHSR w/ heat cap for 1 hour


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 17, 2012)

DC'd with Pura chocolate smoothie with heat cap for 20mins.  Added BASK YAM on top, under steamer now.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Nov 17, 2012)

Clarified my hair today , followed up with Aphoghee 2 mins and now Dcing with AOHRS mixed with Honey, EVOO & JBCO


----------



## Ann0804 (Nov 17, 2012)

Deep conditioning for three hours with AO IN.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 17, 2012)

DCing today using Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment, I will add some EVCO to the mix.

3:32pm started the DCing process. Aiming for 2 hours because my DC last week was horrible 

I will never add salt to anything else, it made my DC runny.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 17, 2012)

This morning after my wash I put in some Giovanni's Nutrafix reconstructor used my heating cap for 10min then on top of the Nutrafix I slathered on Aussie 3min DC went back under heating cap for 30, waited about an hr the added some GSO went back under heating cap for another 20 mins left it all on for another 2 hrs before rinsing: )


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 17, 2012)

daviine said:


> DCed today with castor and coconut oil layered over Keracare Humecto under dryer for 30 minutes.
> 
> My son broke my soft bonnet dryer so I had to use my hooded dryer. So cumbersome!



daviine...I know what you mean bc I have a pibbs, but it's such a hassle to dread it out and sit under it...I've gotten spoiled by lounging on the couch with a heat cap  on that my mom gave me. Actually debating in selling my pibbs bc I rarely ever use it...but I like to think one day I might get a life and need to set my hair to go out and not have time for it to dry lol...then it would be very handy.


----------



## daviine (Nov 17, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> @daviine...I know what you mean bc I have a pibbs, but it's such a hassle to dread it out and sit under it...I've gotten spoiled by lounging on the couch with a heat cap  on that my mom gave me. Actually debating in selling my pibbs bc I rarely ever use it...but I like to think one day I might get a life and need to set my hair to go out and not have time for it to dry lol...then it would be very handy.



LeslieC
I should add that it's a tabletop and that I have to prop it up on the ironing board to use it.  I can't remember the last time I used it but I also liked to think that I might get a life and may need it.  Which heating cap do you have?  I'm not sure if I'm going to replace the soft bonnet with a new one or a heating cap.  This is not what I wanted to spend my hair allowance on.


----------



## Americka (Nov 17, 2012)

Pre-poo'd with Shea What. DC'd with Aussie 3 minute.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 17, 2012)

DC with Bear Fruit Hair (throwback!!) Shea Mango Tea mask...


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 17, 2012)

dc'ing with Mizani again.


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 17, 2012)

I dc'ed yesterday under my pibbs for 20 minutes with Organix Moroccan Argan Oil Intense Moisturizing Treatment.


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 17, 2012)

daviine said:


> LeslieC
> I should add that it's a tabletop and that I have to prop it up on the ironing board to use it.  I can't remember the last time I used it but I also liked to think that I might get a life and may need it.  Which heating cap do you have?  I'm not sure if I'm going to replace the soft bonnet with a new one or a heating cap.  This is not what I wanted to spend my hair allowance on.



daviine I used the ironing board when I has a tabletop too..I thought I was brilliant to think ofthat idea lol. The heating cap is this one...I love it.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003TPTGDK/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1353210757&sr=8-1&pi=SL75


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 18, 2012)

After my henndigo, dc-ed with MopTop and salt for an hour.  Ooooweee!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 18, 2012)

Currently under the dryer.  Got under here at 11:23p.  Said I'd just be here until 12a.  Got somebody waiting on me though.  Then I have to rollerset my hair after, but I'm just airdrying that so no big deal.  Oh and just using Moisturefuse.  I really didn't want to deal w/ possible seeds ect. from CPR.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 18, 2012)

dc'ing right now. 

banana, sour cream, coconut oil.
currently under dryer. 

said i wasnt going to do anything to my hair this weekend, but i couldnt help myself

will see how the mixture works.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 18, 2012)

It's been a week since I DC'd.  I will be back soon!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow.  I don't remember the last time I DC'ed, but I forgot about this creamy buttery feeling afterwards.  I can just imagine the condition of my hair w/ regular maintenance of this.  Where have I been?


----------



## mschristine (Nov 18, 2012)

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> daviine I used the ironing board when I has a tabletop too..I thought I was brilliant to think ofthat idea lol. The heating cap is this one...I love it.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003TPTGDK/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1353210757&sr=8-1&pi=SL75



I need this in my life


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 18, 2012)

GPB in for two hours so far. Been slacking a bit.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 18, 2012)

Dcing with AOHSR for one hour w/hot towel.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 18, 2012)

Prepooing with EVCO  EVCO.  Will not be using a mix of delightful DC's, I'm using Joico Moisture Recovery after I clarify.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2012)

DCing with AO Blue Chamomile under my heat cap. Think I will do 45 minutes today instead of my usual 30.


----------



## lovelycurls (Nov 18, 2012)

Dc'ing under a steamer with Pantene moisture renewal conditioner, yes to carrots conditioner, Evco, acv, herbal tea mix, Wgho, jbco, peppermint e.o

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## frobellete (Nov 18, 2012)

dc with joico didnt sit under steamer as i had loads to do. left it on almost two hrs then rinsed used kimmay tube leave in and shea butter then banded ready for next day


----------



## 25Nona (Nov 19, 2012)

Been MIA for a hot minute, but I've been good at sticking with my DCing, will start updating here now that I am back!


----------



## TruMe (Nov 19, 2012)

DC'ed last night for 30 mins with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab.  Just about done with this product and will go back to Mixed Chicks DC'er.


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepoo'ed with IC super reconstructor over night. Gonna clarify with ORS aloe shampoo. Gonna DC with milk protein and olive oil packet i have for about 2 hrs with heat.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 19, 2012)

Steamed in:
Tea
AOWC
Shea based protein con


----------



## cutenss (Nov 19, 2012)

I pre-pooed last night with HQ Coconut Mango Rx.  I used WEN Pomegranate.  Then DC'd overnight with Graham Webb Silk Repair Advanced Therapy Treatment.  I rinsed this morning then applied PM The Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2012)

Steaming tonight with: Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 20, 2012)

Looking forward to my next DC   I was thinking about waiting another week until I washed my hair.  I'll see.


----------



## Lymegreen (Nov 20, 2012)

I just put some Sitrinillah on dry hair for 30 mins.  I'm about to wash and go today.

eta: 30 mins turned into 1 hr   off to go wash this out.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 20, 2012)

dc'ing today with Suave Almond and Shea Butter.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 20, 2012)

Will steam in my DC of: Tea, millcreek henna, oils and agave.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Nov 20, 2012)

Dcing with AOHSR for an hour


----------



## LexiDior (Nov 20, 2012)

DCing with ORS hairepair under my wig for about 8-9 hours.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 20, 2012)

Dc with AE Garlic mask & tea with heat 1 hr.


----------



## daviine (Nov 20, 2012)

Dcing with Giovanni Triple Threat Tea Tree Conditioner (or whatever it's called) with coconut oil layered (slapped) over it for 30 minutes under cumbersome hooded dryer.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 20, 2012)

cutenss said:


> I pre-pooed last night with HQ Coconut Mango Rx. I used WEN Pomegranate. Then DC'd overnight with Graham Webb Silk Repair Advanced Therapy Treatment. I rinsed this morning then applied PM The Conditioner.


 


I really love your "To Do List" siggy cutenss.










Anyhoo, I ain't doin' nuttin' wid my hair today 'cept M & S.


----------



## cutenss (Nov 20, 2012)

Aggie Words I live by daily


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 20, 2012)

DCing overnight on dry hair 15mins using heat with Baba Dr Caracol intensive condish


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Nov 20, 2012)

^^^Love that DCner.

I'm DCing with Vitale Corrective Reconstructer 45 minutes under the dryer.


----------



## Kimlyb (Nov 20, 2012)

Dcing overnight with ORS hair mayo, ORS hair repair, peppermint oil, wheat germ oil, tea tree oil and sealed with olive oil

Sent from Kimly's iPad


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 20, 2012)

So washing my hair and doing a DC now.  I really don't feel like being under here; damn.  Guess I'll get a book.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 20, 2012)

Dayum I kinda wish I hadn't washed my hair.  Sigh.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Nov 21, 2012)

I strayed, ya'll!  Last night, I DCed with Doo Gro Deep Down Intense Penetrating Conditioner on dry hair using heat for 30 minutes.

I was shocked by the results: my hair was super soft and moist and although the product is thick as hayle, once mixed with water, it detangled like a champ!

This will go into my DC rotation but I'm not kicking my Giovanni Nutrafix out the game for missing a few lay-ups.  He's still the franchise player...


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 21, 2012)

I will be DCing shortly. Right now I am doing a heat treatment with Hair Trigger on my scalp and Aubrey Organics White Camellia on the length of my hair sitting with heat for 30 mins. After that I will wash and DC with Silk Dreams and steam for 60 mins. Apply leave-ins and air dry.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 21, 2012)

DCed last night with HQS peppermint and oil on top... reducing my DCing to 1x per week while I'm wigging it.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 21, 2012)

Simple dc with tea and AOC.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 21, 2012)

Dc'd with HQ peppermint


----------



## jprayze (Nov 21, 2012)

Prepoo with ORS and avocado oil the honey this time.  I'm getting my hair washed/flat ironed on Friday so I will be doing a cowash and follow with  Aphoghee 2 min.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 21, 2012)

Will be steaming in HV's Step 2 Recovery Conditioner from the Methi set. Will try to remember to put some oil & agave nectar on top but ain't no gurantees for that.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 22, 2012)

Steaming! my Silicone Bambu (mixed wit a lil GSO) DC... First time steaming.  I really, really like it.


----------



## Atdow71 (Nov 22, 2012)

Dc'd last night w/ AOHSR & SM Deep treatment masque after my 1st ever henna treatment.


----------



## Americka (Nov 22, 2012)

DC'ing w/Skala Shea butter masque


----------



## Lymegreen (Nov 22, 2012)

DC'd again today with Hairveda Sitrinillah without heat for about 45 mins...

Wash and go again for today...


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 22, 2012)

I cant wait to DC tomorrow.....I gotta see what imma use because its a PROTEIN week for me. Gotta go through my stash to see. See you ladies tomorrow.


----------



## daviine (Nov 22, 2012)

Shay72 said:
			
		

> Will be steaming in HV's Step 2 Recovery Conditioner from the Methi set. Will try to remember to put some oil & agave nectar on top but ain't no gurantees for that.



Shay72 How does agave nectar differ from honey? What benefits do you get from it?


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 22, 2012)

daviine I also use agave...I've never used honey but I don't believe it lightens your hair like honey can. I get mine at the grocery store.
Here's a link on the benefits: http://www.curlynikki.com/2011/05/agave-and-marshmallow-not-just.html?m=1


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh good Nix08, you answered for me. I was just doing some searching and finding the link you posted before. Of course my hair feels amazing .


----------



## mschristine (Nov 22, 2012)

Shampooed today with Giovanni 50:50 shampoo and DCed with 50:50 conditioner..gonna do a long all day no heat DC on Sunday..my hair needs a spa day


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 22, 2012)

I DC today with Cantu Shea butter deep repair masque for several hours while cooking my gumbo.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shopping online and about to DC with Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm Cinnamon DC...


----------



## jprayze (Nov 23, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Prepoo with ORS and avocado oil the honey this time.  I'm getting my hair washed/flat ironed on Friday so I will be doing a cowash and follow with  Aphoghee 2 min.



Just Got a DC with heat at the salon, but don't know what it was.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 23, 2012)

So I just looked and I washed on the 17th, 20th, and then just did today lol.  So a DC every 3 days.  That is NOT the plan, but happy I got that in.  Feel like I got a catch-up treatment.  Anyway, after today's DC I just rollerset and plan to go over w/ the Chi.  I'm thinking that I'm not going to use curl wax b/c my hair was just crazy greasy this morning (main reason I went ahead and washed it).  And as far as greasing my scalp.  Will probably just do that once a week...prob on Thursdays.  That way, before wash day on Friday, I would have had my scalp greased...almost like a hot oil treatment.  B/c as greasy as it was, I do like that it kinda coated my hair and scalp and newgrowth prior to my wash.

I'm going try and go 2wks w/o washing...it's been a while since I've done that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2012)

Deep Conditioning Now (Steaming) with: Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding with Oil on top


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 23, 2012)

I prepoo'd with Vatika Frosting overnight (last night). Then cowashed this morning then Dc'd all day with MD Peach Honey Syrup under a hat while I did my BF shopping this morning now I'm under the dryer for 15 mins before I rinse it out.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tea spritz, millcreek keratin, agave and oils all steamed in.


----------



## Ann0804 (Nov 23, 2012)

DC'ed for two hours with jessicurl dc treatment


----------



## Prettycoach (Nov 23, 2012)

DC with macadamia natural oil deep repair, EVOO and honey. This stuff makes my hair sooo soft when I rinse it out.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 23, 2012)

will be dc'ing tomorrow with silk dreams vanilla silk


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 24, 2012)

DCing now with Baba de Caracol DC for a few hrs 30 min using heat


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 24, 2012)

DC- ing w/ heat cap now: used a conditioner base, added hibiscus & alma powder, honey, HV Cocasta, monoi butter, peppermint oil.  Not sure how long I'll leave on, may be an hour


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 24, 2012)

Deep conditioned on Thursday with my Queen Helene mixture


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 24, 2012)

DC'ing right now with Mizani Moisturefuse, a dash of Rosemary and Peppermint oil under my steamer for 1 hour. The sensation feels so good on my scalp.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 24, 2012)

Dced w/AOGPB for 1 hour.


----------



## Atdow71 (Nov 24, 2012)

Dc'd w/AOHSR ( my new love) for 30 min under the hooded dryer.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 24, 2012)

Atdow71 said:


> Dc'd w/AOHSR ( my new love) for 30 min under the hooded dryer.



Atdow71 I love it mixed with water and a bit of oil in a spritz.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Atdow71 (Nov 24, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> Atdow71 I love it mixed with water and a bit of oil in a spritz.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



Froreal3 I'm going to try it that way.  Thanks


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 24, 2012)

Tea (my dc blend) Giovanni 50:50 and a shea based treatment. I may steam this in...not sure though.


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 24, 2012)

Silk Dreams Vanilla Cream strikes again.  1 hr under my heating cap.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 24, 2012)

Dc tonight with Mizani silk cream/AE  garlic mask with heat.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Love718 (Nov 24, 2012)

I bought Aohsr a month ago but was in boxbraids. I took them out yesterday. Washed  and dc with aohsr products today and my hair feel like butter. I cant believe its my hair the way the curls pop and how detangled it is


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 25, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I cant wait to DC tomorrow.....I gotta see what imma use because its a PROTEIN week for me. Gotta go through my stash to see. See you ladies tomorrow.



Wasnt able to do it as planned Saturday but I will def get it in on Sunday.

I plan on using the left over Silk Elements MegaSilk, some Nexxus Emergencee that was left in a bottle, and add some Joico protein conditioner. We will see how that goes tomorrow.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 25, 2012)

Steamed DC yesterday with Joico K-Pak moisture recovery balm and added just a tad bit of TJ Nourish Spa.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## halee_J (Nov 25, 2012)

So....it's been 2 whole weeks since I last DC'ed  Imma fix that tomorrow. Going to overnight pre-poo with TIGI dumb blond, then shampoo with CON Argan and DC with ORSR.


----------



## mschristine (Nov 25, 2012)

Prepooed overnight with castor oil and today I'm gonna wash with ORS creamy aloe shampoo and DC with ORS Hair repair nourishing conditioner all day with no heat


----------



## Lymegreen (Nov 25, 2012)

Dc'ing with GPB with heat for 1 hour.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 25, 2012)

Lymegreen said:


> Dc'ing with GPB with heat for 1 hour.



So am I, but I'm wearing a hat. I should get under the dryer... but I really don't feel like moving at the moment.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 25, 2012)

Washed with As I Am Cleansing Conditioner. Let my hair dry for 15 minutes before applying AO Blue Chamomile. Sat under my heat cap for 30 minutes. Letting my hair dry for 15 minutes made application easier and I used less product. Going to make sure I do that each time. My hair feels much softer.


----------



## lovelycurls (Nov 25, 2012)

Dc'd under a steamer for 1hr with
Shea moisture deep masque
HV moist condition 24.7 conditioner
Yes to blueberries conditioner
Wgho, jbco, peppermint e.o, wheat germ oil
Hibiscus petal powder
Rose water
 Hair feels silky soft and happy


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 25, 2012)

Day long dc with tea and aobc.


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 26, 2012)

Wash day today. Shampooed with SD go moist shampoo, detangled with organix moroccan argan oil shampoo and DC'ed with SD vanilla silk for 2 hrs with heat.


----------



## daviine (Nov 26, 2012)

DCed with Tresemme Naturals, castor oil, coconut oil, and honey with heat.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 26, 2012)

Currently steaming SD Vanilla Silk . Hair is happy!


----------



## TruMe (Nov 26, 2012)

Under dryer now DCing with Curl Junkie Repair Me.


----------



## cutenss (Nov 26, 2012)

I actually steamed tonight   I have steamed in about two years.  I steamed in some WEN 613 for twenty minutes.


----------



## Angelicus (Nov 27, 2012)

Just wanted to cheer you all on this awesome challenge. I am not part of the challenge but I do condition my hair in a fun way:

1. apply conditioner
2. put on shower cap (or grocery bag, "el cheapo")
3. put on wet twistie turbie
4. sit under dryer for 20-30 minutes.

I always get an amazingly supple,shiny result.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2012)

Will DC (Steam) with either:
Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding OR.....
Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Nov 27, 2012)

DCed on dry hair for 45 minutes using heat with a combination of Giovanni Nutrafix, Doo Gro Deep Down Intense Conditioner, EVOO, vitamin E oil, jojoba oil, glycerin and honeyquat.

Man.  My hair was extra, super, ri-*DANG*-diculously soft, detangled, moisturized and sheeny.  *Even after it dried.* So, yeah.  This will be my new combo!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 27, 2012)

JulietWhiskey said:
			
		

> DCed on dry hair for 45 minutes using heat with a combination of Giovanni Nutrafix, Doo Gro Deep Down Intense Conditioner, EVOO, vitamin E oil, jojoba oil, glycerin and honeyquat.
> 
> Man.  My hair was extra, super, ri-DANG-diculously soft, detangled, moisturized and sheeny.  Even after it dried. So, yeah.  This will be my new combo!



When I DC w/ heat, on dry hair, my hair is always super moisturized.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 27, 2012)

protein treatment with ORS Mayo and dc with Suave Almond and Shea.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 27, 2012)

Doing a dry DC/prepoo with shescentit banana brulee and tea and later will clarify and DC again with ORS mayo sealed with oil...


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Babygrowth said:
			
		

> Doing a dry DC/prepoo with shescentit banana brulee and tea and later will clarify and DC again with ORS mayo sealed with oil...



I ordered the Banana Brûlée this past Friday.  How do you like it?


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 27, 2012)

DCing on dry hair overnight with BABA de Caracol DC I'm using heat for 30 min!


----------



## frobellete (Nov 27, 2012)

dcd with boots coconut and almond intensive hair mask. went under the steamer for 30mins


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 27, 2012)

Simple DC with tea and Giovanni 50:50


----------



## leiah (Nov 27, 2012)

DC with BPT wheat germ.  I love this stuff and it would be a staple if they sold it in bigger sizes


----------



## mschristine (Nov 28, 2012)

Protein treatment today with an egg with EVOO/coconut/castor oil for about 45 minutes and then DC with ORS Nourishing conditioner for a few hours, no heat


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 28, 2012)

dced overnight by accident with ao rosa mosqueta. it actually seems to have done my hair good though. i dont really like dcing overnight though, i hate sleeping with wet hair


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Nov 28, 2012)

DC with Vitale Corrective Conditioner, honey, LaPlancha mix layered over Dabur Vatika Oil.


----------



## daviine (Nov 28, 2012)

DCed today for about 45 minutes (heat and no heat) with Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful Deep Conditioner.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm going to DC overnight with Cantu Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque mixed with dabur vatika oil and peppermint/rosemary oils.


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 28, 2012)

i see we all read italiano's thread  @ the dabur vatika oil 
LOL I'm just playing


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 28, 2012)

sharifeh said:
			
		

> i see we all read italiano's thread  @ the dabur vatika oil
> LOL I'm just playing



I was thinking, dang what's up with the Dabur Vatika oil, lol!  I might have to buy some.  I did just order the cocoveda oil from henna Sooq, I'm looking forward to it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Nov 29, 2012)

Dc with CoN Argan oil intensive conditioner treatment for an hour w/ heat.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 29, 2012)

MystiqueBabe said:


> Dc with CoN Argan oil intensive conditioner treatment for an hour w/ heat.



Do you love it?


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 29, 2012)

I can tell the difference w/ breakage, but think all those recent DCs kinda back to back made my hair too moisturized.  I'll do CPR tomorrow when I wash it.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Nov 29, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Do you love it?



Yes  Worked great on my relaxed, transitioning, and so far on my natural hair. I am glad they started selling 20oz of it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 29, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Wasnt able to do it as planned Saturday but I will def get it in on Sunday.
> 
> I plan on using the left over Silk Elements MegaSilk, some Nexxus Emergencee that was left in a bottle, and add some Joico protein conditioner. We will see how that goes tomorrow.



Just now getting this DC in. I ended up using the above: Silk Elements MegaSilk, some Nexxus Emergencee that was left in a bottle, Joico protein conditioner, and ORS Pac.

I have been DCIng for I think 2-3 hours. I am so damn hot under this heating cap, this session is about to end soon!


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 29, 2012)

dcing overnight again with rosa mosqueta and grapeseed oil 

i could get used to this


----------



## Lymegreen (Nov 29, 2012)

Dc'ing overnight with AOHSR


----------



## LightEyedMami (Nov 29, 2012)

I keep forgetting to update you guys with EVERY Dc...but i have been keeping up with it. I DC 2 times a week w/ heat, and my hair feels amazing...i also dscovered that my hair doesn't seem to need protein treatments...i guess because my diet is rich in protein, and i drink protein shakes....


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 30, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Do you love it?



The shampoo is amazing I'm going to get the whole line while they're still bogo at Walgreens


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2012)

Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss with an Oil on Top


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 30, 2012)

silk dreams vanilla silk on dampish hair (water/hydrolyzed keratin mix) right now.  overnighter.


----------



## HoneyA (Nov 30, 2012)

ok, for what's left of 2012, I'm going to pre-poo every week with some sunflower oil. I have not done a pre-poo in a while.

ETA: Oops wrong thread


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yogurt with a touch of cassia and oil. For about an hour


----------



## Atdow71 (Nov 30, 2012)

Time flies only 1 month left to ths challenge.  Ill be interested in another go around if thrre is one halee_J


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 1, 2012)

DCing on clean hair under heating cap using Giovanni's Nutrafix (over black tea rinse) and Aussie 3 minute


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 1, 2012)

Dcing w/Bee Mine Beeutiful dc with plastic cap for about 45 minutes.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 1, 2012)

DC with Curly Kinks Renew.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 1, 2012)

I want in next session too!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 1, 2012)

Yesterday, I used Anita Grant's rhassoul cube for 20 minutes,  CJ repair me stretched with mill creek botanicals keratin conditioner for about 20 and finished with  CJ rehab coconut hibiscus.

My naked hair is very soft this morning.


----------



## Atdow71 (Dec 1, 2012)

Overnight pre-poo w/ oils 
Protein treatment w/ tower isles protein
AOHSR  undfer the dryer for 20 min


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 1, 2012)

I fell asleep and ended up DCing for 8hrs my hair is happy


----------



## Ann0804 (Dec 2, 2012)

DCing for about 3 hours with Jessicurl DC treatment.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 2, 2012)

Not sure if im gonna wash tonight or tomorrow morning but what i do know is that im gonna use my monoi collection and see how that goes. It smells sooo good.


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 2, 2012)

Dc'd today for 1hr under a steamer with: 

Nubian heritage Indian hemp masque, HV moist condition 24.7, Evco, herbal tea mix, avj, acv, NH tamanu serum, rose water, HV cocasta oil........)

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2012)

Did a really quick DC with Nubian Heritage Growth and Strength. It should give me just enough protein to give me strength but not make my hair hard.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 2, 2012)

DC'd for 1hr under a conditioning cap with purabody's smoothie.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 3, 2012)

Did something like a prepoo DC... I wanted to see how a few of my new products felt on my hair, so I started putting them on my dry hair.  Applied HQ Greaseless Moisture and Go Deep, Sunflower Oil to my ends and let it sit for about ten minutes (this was an accidental DC)

Co-washed and did a DC with heat with Silicon Mix Bambu.  I like this DC a lot.


----------



## Xaragua (Dec 3, 2012)

I D/Ced under my steamer with alter ego garlic conditioner for  45mins


----------



## cutenss (Dec 3, 2012)

I spent Sunday, doing henna/indigo.  Now I have Silk Elements Megasilk Treatment in, for an overnight DC.   Sometime today,  I will steam with WEN 613 for twenty minutes, like last week


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 3, 2012)

Shampooed with CD's monoi shampoo and rinse out condish with the monoi conditioner and deep conditioning right now with the monoi repair mask with heat for two hours.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 4, 2012)

GPB in hair will follow up with CJ rehab.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 4, 2012)

DCing on dry hair using heat with mostly Baba de Caracol DC, Redken Extreme condish, GSO, essential peppermint n Rosemary oil, tiny bit of creme of nature ARGAN oil treatment


----------



## LightEyedMami (Dec 4, 2012)

Currently doing a heated DC w/ AOHSR mixed w/ G50/50 and about 3 drops of oil, I will keep on for about 30-45 mins.


----------



## Lymegreen (Dec 4, 2012)

I need to move up to 2x a week.  I am so mad that my hair is so dry after religiously DCing once a week. 

The good thing about this challenge is that I'm learning that I need ALOT more moisture during the winter than I thought


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Dec 4, 2012)

I DCed on dry hair for 30 minutes using LeKair Cholesterol.  Hair was very silky and soft upon rinsing but when it dried it felt...stiff.  I have a 5lb jar of this stuff that's been sitting in my closet for a minute so I might try it again with by getting my "mixtress" and using heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2012)

Steaming with: Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss DC'er


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 4, 2012)

Sprayed my hair with the last of my Claudie's tea spritz ,applied HQS's go deep ontop and DC'ing for over an hour under a conditioning cap.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 5, 2012)

Did a dry DC with SSI Avocado Conditioner with my heat cap for 30min


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 5, 2012)

I accidentally Dc'd the back left side my head. I thought I was putting in oyin hair dew and it was really  curl junkie rehab. Sigh!


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 5, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> I accidentally Dc'd the back left side my head. I thought I was putting in oyin hair dew and it was really  curl junkie rehab. Sigh!



.....


I plan to wash and then soak my hair in IPN TeaLightful Quench, let that set,and then pile on the BV Smoothie.  Under a cap for about 90 minutes or so.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 5, 2012)

DC'ed with Roux Moisture Recovery...


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 5, 2012)

DC'ed with 613 and KC Humecto....hair is deliciously soft


----------



## Angelicus (Dec 5, 2012)

Last night i steamed with Chocolate Bliss. I was so tired that i ended up going to sleep with it in my hair. My hair is fabulous!

Sent from my LHCF App.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 6, 2012)

Yesterday started with ORS hair mayo, cowashed with mhc honey cut conditioner and ended with ORSR and avocado oil for about an hour no heat.  Then put AE garlic mask on my scalp, wet bunned all day and then went to the salon for a flat iron.  Whew that was a lot but my hair needed every bit!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 6, 2012)

I wanna start going to 2x a week again, either that or 1 DC and 1 CW a week! I love getting my hair wet.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 6, 2012)

DC'd last night with CD Black Vanilla Smoothie. So silky and soft and moisturized!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2012)

Using Hairveda's Sitrinillah under my Steamer with a dab of Oil on top.


----------



## Atdow71 (Dec 7, 2012)

Dc'd w/ AOHSR under the steamer for 40 min.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 7, 2012)

DC'd with Mizani Fulfyl under the steamer for 1 hour. Hair feels so good. Yes.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 7, 2012)

overnight w/ shea moisture purification masque.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm prepooing now. I'm using HV Vatika Frosting and using up the last of HV 24/7 condish on top. I prob get under the dryer for 15 mins before I shampoo it out. After clarifying my hair I'm going to do a protein treatment with Joico K-Pak Reconstructor. Then I will follow up with Joico K-Pak Intense Hydrator. I notice had some broken hairs on my hands when moisturizing this week. This should nip it in the bud.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 7, 2012)

Dcing w/DB Pumpkin Seed Condish with plastic cap for 30 minutes.  Smells amaaazing.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## january noir (Dec 7, 2012)

Had a deep conditioner with Mixed Chicks Deep Conditioner.  Love it.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 7, 2012)

Steamed in:
Tea blend
AOGPB
A shea butter treatment
agave syrup


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 8, 2012)

DCing now using CON Argan oil intensive treatment over a black tea rinse


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 8, 2012)

I will be DCing tomorrow after church using:

ORS Replenishing Pak- Professional
Organic Root Stimulator HAIRepair Nourishing Conditioner Pack
1/2 ounce of EVCO


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 8, 2012)

DCing right now with HQS Botanical peppermint with eve oil on top


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 8, 2012)

DC'ed w/ Curly Kinks Curlycue Renew.  Applied in four sections and then sat under my hooded dryer for about 20 mins.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 8, 2012)

DC with Silicon Mix!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 8, 2012)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> DC with Silicon Mix!



This is my go to when I need instant moisture.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 9, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> This is my go to when I need instant moisture.



Yes girl! I loves it, so glad it's back in my rotation been using it since


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 9, 2012)

Dc over night with tea and aobc...streaming it in now.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 9, 2012)

Doing a pre-poo with TIGI dumb blonde and coconut oil. Will shampoo with CON argan oil and DC with ORS replensishing


----------



## mschristine (Dec 9, 2012)

Pre poo with castor oil for a couple of hours, washed with Nexxus Therappe shampoo and a quick DC with Giovanni SAS conditioner. Hair is clean and moisturized and free of knots


----------



## cynd (Dec 9, 2012)

I suck at challenges (commitment issues...) and haven't checked in in forever, but I DC religiously 1 to 2 x per week. I normally DC using a plastic cap w/no heat for several hours but yesterday I did a protein DC using L'emarie Wheat germ and Coconut Mask under my bonnet dryer. I started out with a plastic shower cap on but midway took the shower cap off and finished DCing under the dryer. When I was done the conditioner had basically dried (and I used quite a bit) or absorbed (hopefully). STUPID QUESTION: When you DC using heat do you use a plastic shower cap or do you just go under the dryer with nothing between the conditioner on your head and the heat source?


----------



## Lymegreen (Dec 9, 2012)

cynd  I use the thin disposable plastic caps or a plastic grocery bag.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 9, 2012)

Dcing with SD avocado con


----------



## Lymegreen (Dec 9, 2012)

dcing with Darcy's Pumpkin


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 9, 2012)

DC'd yesterday with AO HSR.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm DCing with HydraTherma Moisturizing Conditioner. It's really thick and it reminds me of cheese whiz  I hope it isn't too thick form my hair. I hate to waste time DCing and nothing happens  I guess I could always use my Deva Curl One for a quick rinse if it doesn't work out.


----------



## cynd (Dec 9, 2012)

Lymegreen said:


> @cynd I use the thin disposable plastic caps or a plastic grocery bag.


 

Thanks for replying Lymegreen. I'll continue using a plastic cap then. For some reason it struck me that perhaps I should not be using one when I use heat. Thanks again!


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone use Saran wrap to DC? I see a few ladies on YouTube DC that way, they all say it makes a difference


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 9, 2012)

DC'd with Curly Kinks Renew DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> *Anyone use Saran wrap to DC? *I see a few ladies on YouTube DC that way, they all say it makes a difference


 
lamaria211  I was doing the Saran Wrap Conditioning Rx this Summer under my Wig.

Apart from that, I haven't tried it (since I Steam regularly).


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 9, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I'm DCing with HydraTherma Moisturizing Conditioner. It's really thick and *it reminds me of cheese whiz * I hope it isn't too thick form my hair. I hate to waste time DCing and nothing happens  I guess I could always use my Deva Curl One for a quick rinse if it doesn't work out.



Cheese whiz...
I hope you get good results!!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been slacking on posting although I've been DCing routinely. I've mostly been using Aubrey Organics HSR or Kenra MC.


----------



## cutenss (Dec 10, 2012)

Pre-poo'd with Unbreakable protein conditioner
Washed with WEN pumpkin
Used Nutress moisture protein pack as a rinse out conditioner
Oiled rinsed with grapeseed/rice bran oil
DC overnight with WEN 613;  I will steam with it tomorrow


----------



## Arewa Girl (Dec 10, 2012)

All bagged under drier 
30 mins cow butter + cheap cholesterol Conditioner
neutralizing shampoo
5 mins colour rinse [not under dryer]
until hard dried aphogee two step protein
20 mins elasta QP soy moisture  + coconut cream
2 mins Colour conditioner [not under dryer]


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 10, 2012)

Didn't wash this week.  I'm pushing to be an every 2wker.  Will most likely wash this weekend though and trying to decide what I'll DC with.  I'm thinking of doing CPR under the dryer, then after washing out, following up with Moisturefuse for a few minutes.  Then I'll rollerset and lay my edges down w/ Cantu....Ohhh...may prepoo with Cantu actually.  Then airdry the rollerset overnight.  Then go ahead and curl them w/ a ceramic curling iron and then grease it up.


----------



## cynd (Dec 10, 2012)

DC'd all day/all night yesterday with the kitchen sink (wheat germ/coconut mask, topped with crece pelo, topped w/blensblend, topped with various oils).  Washed out this a.m. with Eden Body Works Peppermint/Tea Tree shampoo followed by more blensblend which I left in and topped with indian and grapeseed oils.  I have woefully fine/low density hair and it actually feels more substantial after all of this.  I hope this isn't how it feels before it all falls out.  If I still have hair in a few days I may try it again.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 10, 2012)

Washed my hair last night with some product i bought from. Shampooed with salty dawg wild strawberry shampoo, detangled with the wild strawberry conditioner which was absolutely amazing and deep conditioned overnight with my caramel apple DC. Hair felt great this morning.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 10, 2012)

Trying to correct a protein overload over here so I'm under my heating cap with some V05, GSO, EVOO, and honey. Not rinsing out till tomorrow


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 10, 2012)

Simple dc with my tea blend and Giovanni 50:50


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 10, 2012)

After a pre treatment with garlic powder I am deep conditioning with yogurt and cassia powder.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Dec 10, 2012)

Today i did a heated DC w/ AOWC mixed G. 50/50 and hempseed oil


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 11, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I will be DCing tomorrow after church using:
> 
> ORS Replenishing Pak- Professional
> Organic Root Stimulator HAIRepair Nourishing Conditioner Pack
> 1/2 ounce of EVCO



Did this Monday night (now). I wish the HAIRepair came in a bottle too. I like it, and it smells yummy.



lamaria211 said:


> Anyone use Saran wrap to DC? I see a few ladies on YouTube DC that way, they all say it makes a difference



What was the difference they were saying?



lamaria211 said:


> Trying to correct a protein overload over here so I'm under my heating cap with some V05, GSO, EVOO, and honey. Not rinsing out till tomorrow



How is that going lamaria211?
What did you use to cause the overload?


----------



## Lita (Dec 11, 2012)

On Monday washed with HQ poo,Dc with curly kinks 30min,rinsed with Darcy's pumpkin,HV redtea leave-in,Njoi green tea cream,heritage jar of joe on scalp & sealed with TLC Boabab oil..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 11, 2012)

protein treatment and dc with Mizani for today.


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 11, 2012)

Dc'ing under a steamer with curlycue reNew mixed with some oils ( Wgho, jbco, Evco, peppermint e.o )

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Dec 11, 2012)

I DCed yesterday on dry hair using Giovanni Nutrafix, Doo Groo Deep Down Intense Conditioner, glycerin, some Wheat Germ Oil I found while cleaning out my stash, EVOO, jojoba oil, and vitamin e oil then sat under my hooded dryer for 30 minutes on high heat, 10 minutes on low.  Let my hair cool down for about 30 minutes, detangled (smooth, silky, effortless), rinsed then used my Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea Restructerizer, KCC and added melted coconut oil, Wheat Germ Oil, EVOO, Vitamin E Oil and Jojoba Oil to my Blue Magic Coconut Grease to see what it do.

It did great and I will continue to use this new concoction!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2012)

Steaming with: Enso Naturals Cacao Bark DC'er.


----------



## Ann0804 (Dec 11, 2012)

DC'ed for 1 hour with Jessicurl DC treatment on dry hair.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 11, 2012)

Dry DC with HQS coco mango with tea underneath...


----------



## Prettycoach (Dec 12, 2012)

Deep conditioned with macadamia natural oil repair mask with honey and Evoo. I just love this. It has become a staple in my regimen


----------



## jprayze (Dec 12, 2012)

Waiting for my shescentit DC to come...as soon as it gets here, I will probably use it the same day!


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 12, 2012)

Alright alright alright... I learned today!!!

Washed with Wen Fig. DC with Sitrinillah/moist 247. Added a little Avosoya oil and a few drops of gleau oil with a plastic cap. No heat for about an hour. Added my Shescentit coco cream leave in. Wet wrapped and man... My hair is shining and so soft! This is a keeper!!!!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 12, 2012)

Deep conditioned with joico moisture recovery mixd with EVOO!! Im like how its treating my natural hair!!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 12, 2012)

Rinsed out with millcreek botanicals henna/jojoba conditioner. Dc'd BASK cocoa/chocolate something! Hair feels nice! I should have steamed it in.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 12, 2012)

Just finished DC with Silicon Mix 45 min. under the dryer while browsing here, lol, the time just flew by.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 12, 2012)

My hair was acting out so bad I had to clarify then deep condition it and I did so yesterday with a mixture of Softsheen Duo Tek and Dudley's DRC-28, followed with a mixture of SD-VSC, Kerastase Masque Substantif and Design Essentials Stimulations Moisturizing conditioner. 

My hair is behaving a whole lot better today.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 12, 2012)

Dc'ing right now with Silk Dreams Vanilla Creme for 1 hour with steam.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 12, 2012)

Simple DC with my DC tea blend and AOC


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 13, 2012)

I put my oil mixture on dry hair and scalp and sat under the dryer for 15 mins. Detangled, cowashed with Wen Tea Tree now I'm DCing with MD Coconut Apricot Creme Condish w/ heat for 15 mins. I love MD DC's!


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 13, 2012)

silk dreams overnight tomorrow into saturday.  on damp hair (only ends).


----------



## Americka (Dec 13, 2012)

DC'ing with Aussi 3 Minute/John Frieda Clear Rinse mix (and a 'lil panthenol too)


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 13, 2012)

Over night dc with silk dreas and grapeseed oil. Trying forget my balance back


----------



## mschristine (Dec 13, 2012)

Washed with Shea Moisture Retention shampoo, DC with ORS nourishing conditioner with heat for  30 minutes...using my heating cap for the first time tonight


----------



## halee_J (Dec 14, 2012)

Americka said:


> DC'ing with Aussi 3 Minute/*John Frieda Clear Rinse* mix (and a 'lil panthenol too)



Haven't seen that for a minute, where do you get yours from Americka?


----------



## -PYT (Dec 14, 2012)

Whoops, I'm still here!  Been DCing with my Vanilla Silk with castor oil/almond oil slathered on underneath.  Major hit!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 14, 2012)

DC'd Tuesday with Purabody Chocolate Hair Mask for an hour under heat, then overnight without heat.  Will do a DC tonight with SheScentIt Banana Brûlée after I do a light poo in prep for my rollerset.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2012)

DC'ing with Enso Naturals Cacao Deep Recovery Treatment Rx


----------



## Americka (Dec 14, 2012)

halee_J    Amazon.com for about 8 bucks.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 14, 2012)

Going to steam in my dc of:
tea in my roots and throughout, aowc on my ng, millcreek keratin on the length and a shea based treatment over top it all.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 15, 2012)

DC'd with shescentit Riche moisturizing masque.  I'm liked it for the first time.  Hair felt soft and moist.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 15, 2012)

jprayze said:


> DC'd with shescentit Riche moisturizing masque.  I'm liked it for the first time.  Hair felt soft and moist.



Girl I'm right behind you with that SheScentIt Banana Brûlée.  No heat for about a half hour.  Now under dryer for 15 mins 

Did a light poo in prep for my rollerset


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 15, 2012)

I used kinky curly come clean shampoo, followed it with Giovanni's protein infusion. I left it on for 20 minutes rinsed and Dc'd with curl junkie curl rehab!


----------



## Atdow71 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dc'd w/ sm purification masque.  Put it in my hair 2 nights ago (I've been a bit hair lazy) washed it out this am.  My hair was soft & tangle free.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 15, 2012)

DC-ing with HV Strinillah and my heat cap


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 15, 2012)

DCing in dry hair overnight with CJ curl Rehab 30mins using heat


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 15, 2012)

Steaming in my DC of my DC tea blend, AOWC in my roots and AOIN on the length of my hair.  I meant to add oil over top but forgot..boo!


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 15, 2012)

DC'd with CD Black Vanilla Smoothie


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 15, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Steaming in my DC of my DC tea blend, AOWC in my roots and AOIN on the length of my hair.  I meant to add oil over top but forgot..boo!



This was a great DC


----------



## afrochique (Dec 15, 2012)

Overnight DC with a mix of QH cholesterol and Mane and Tail conditioner.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 15, 2012)

Just added EVOCO and EVOO on top of my DC


----------



## halee_J (Dec 16, 2012)

O/N pre-pooing with CON Aran oil condish and hemp oil, will wash then DC with ORS replenishing for at least 2hrs, no heat.


----------



## Lymegreen (Dec 16, 2012)

AOBC with heat cap for 1 hr


----------



## curls4daze (Dec 16, 2012)

DC'ing with ORS replenishing pak no heat for 1 hour


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 16, 2012)

DC on damp hair with Apretadora under the dryer, probably 45 minutes.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 16, 2012)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> Going to steam in my dc of:
> tea in my roots and throughout, aowc on my ng, millcreek keratin on the length and a shea based treatment over top it all.



Millcreek is the bomb. I swear by that stuff


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 16, 2012)

Saludable84 said:


> Millcreek is the bomb. I swear by that stuff



Yes it is  I love it and always have back up bottles in my stash..


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm dry DC with my Sukesh Ayurveda paste and will probably steam DC with ORS Hair Masque if my hair doesn't feel great after the Sukesh.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 16, 2012)

Getting a third steam in this weekend of DC tea and Aobc...I can't remember when last if ever I had time to steam Friday,  Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 16, 2012)

So I realized I definitely had to do a moisturizing DC after the Sukesh Ayurveda Paste.  I steam DC'd with KeraPro Restorative Intense Treatment which I believe gave me a nice balance.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 16, 2012)

Man, idk if I did something wrong but I tried the Silk Elements megasilk moisture treatment and my hair didn't like it so back to the store it goes... my hair loves all natural products better. Got to go to Target and see what I can find and I need to stop procrastinating and go to whole foods.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2012)

Babygrowth

You know you done got Spoiled Nah.....  No turnin' back.......


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 16, 2012)

Deep conditioned on dry, oiled hair with Giovanni Smooth as Silk.


----------



## TruMe (Dec 16, 2012)

Finally, my hair is so soft after a DCing treatment.  Been trying out other products but now I am back to what my hair loves, Mixed Chicks DC.  Had it in under a dryer for 30 mins.  Won't be changing anymore.  This is here to stay!


----------



## cutenss (Dec 16, 2012)

Did a pre-poo with coconut oil overnight.  Washed with WEN, DC with Shea Moisture Purification Masque (all day today).  Now I am trying to decide what to do:  rinse tonight, or in the morning erplexed


----------



## Arewa Girl (Dec 17, 2012)

All bagged under drier
30 mins cow butter + cheap cholesterol Conditioner
neutralizing shampoo
5 mins colour rinse [not under dryer]
30 mins skala chocolate + coconut cream
15 mins skala shea butter + olive oil
2 mins Colour conditioner [not under dryer]

I need to get some more Aveda damage hair remedy as I have started blow drying my hair again. The dang thing is so not cheap!


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 17, 2012)

Prepoo'ed overnight with tresseme and grapeseed oil, doogro mega growth oil and vitimin e oil. Clarified with V05 kiwi shampoo and used a little protein with sally's keratin mask and D'ing right now with AO GPB lavender conditioner with heat for and hr then an hr without heat.


----------



## Ann0804 (Dec 17, 2012)

Dry DC'ing for one hour with Wen S.B.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2012)

Steaming with: Enso Naturals Cacao Deep Recovery Treatment


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 18, 2012)

Final dc of tea and aoc before my relaxer.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 18, 2012)

CJ rehab and walnut oil on dry hair overnight


----------



## mschristine (Dec 19, 2012)

Protein treatment on dry hair with an egg and olive/castor/coconut oil for about 45 minutes. Shampoo with Nexxus Therappe moisturizing shampoo and DC with ORS Hair repair nourishing conditioner with heat for 30 minutes and then let it sit until I'm ready to jump in the shower


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 20, 2012)

Dcing with Alter ego mixed with evoo


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 20, 2012)

Pre poo/DC with black tea and HQS coco mango... my hair likes me using it this way much better than the traditional way. Hair is moisturized and minimal shed.


----------



## IronButterfly (Dec 20, 2012)

Dc-ing with IPN's Tealightful Hair Quencher spritz under Mustard Seed and Red Palm Oil Deep treatment w/o heat and probably overnight.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm dc'ing with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm w/ Coconut Oil on top. I'm under the dryer now just for a few minutes.


----------



## Atdow71 (Dec 20, 2012)

Damn, I've been so lazy lately.  Overnight pre-poo w/ castor oil, wshed it out yesterday
Overnight dc w/ AOGPB last night.  Now I have in SM purification masque.  Ill probably steam tomorrow.


----------



## Lita (Dec 21, 2012)

Did a scalp/hair detox with Shi naturals,Rinsed with Jessie Curl Aloe/Shea con,applied Henna 4hrs,rinsed out with Original Moxie leave-in,Put MD Coconut Vanilla Dc OverNight..Friday,rinsed dc out with Darcy's pumpkin,CHC ultimate treat leave-in,Kryas lotion,Kryas curl on roots & BASK Java bean on ends..Heritage Jar Of Joe on scalp.

*Henna mix-half pack of Raj henna,3grms Jasmin henna,2tbl Turmenic,3tbl Pepricka,Brahmi,Moxie Ayurvedic deep con 2tbl,heap of honey my liquid for mixture Chamomile Tea/2tea bags....the mix sat on my table for 12hrs Covered....I left in on my hair 4hrs..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 21, 2012)

DC with Black Vanilla Smoothie with a bit of CoCasta oil. Used a cap under the dryer for about 15 minutes and then let it sit for 2 hrs (dozed off, actually). Hair like butta!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2012)

Steaming with Jessicurl WDT with a Cup of Panera's Premium Dark Roast underneath


----------



## jprayze (Dec 22, 2012)

Currently have AE garlic mask on my scalp...dry no heat with Baggie.  When rinse out, follow with green tea rinse and ORSR with avocado oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 22, 2012)

DCing right now with CJ Curl Rehab covered in olive oil, under my heating cap for 45mins.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 22, 2012)

Atdow71 said:


> Damn, I've been so lazy lately.



Girl me too.   I used to DC like 2-3 times per week.  Now I'm down to 1.  But I will be steaming today with that MJ Sweetback Treatment on dry hair, poo, light protein and DC again on wet hair under heat with Curly Kinks Curl Renew <------ this stuff right here! The bomb!  Roller-setting for a winter wonderland date tonight in the freezing city of Miami


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 22, 2012)

DC'd today with a mix of 1/2 cup of Mizani Kerafuse and 1/2 cut of Mizani Hydrafuse and a few drops of Rosemary and Peppermint oil.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 22, 2012)

dc'ing w/ shea moisture purification masque.  it's been on since last night.  right now im giving it a shot of heat and will be rinsing probably in about an hour or so.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 22, 2012)

DDDC with tea, millcreek henna conditioner and a shea based treatment....steamed in now with a cap for a few hours....


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 23, 2012)

DC with HQS botanical pepprmint with some tea underneath...


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 23, 2012)

Yesterday DC on damp hair with Apretadora.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 23, 2012)

Steam Deep conditioning with Joico K-Pak Moisture Recovery Balm.  I did a mild protein treatment with Aphogee 2-Minute Reconstructor, hopefully no more little broken hairs.  I didn't have many broken hairs and I want it to stay that way.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 23, 2012)

Dced with AO GPB for 30 minutes.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 23, 2012)

Gonna wash my hair tonight with ORS aloe shampoo, use SD go moist shampoo, use SD mocha silk infusion for protein with heat for about 30 min with heat with my hair therapy wrap and then DC overnight with SD avocado pudding.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 23, 2012)

After DCing with CJ Curl Rehab yesterday my hair still felt dry today so right now I'm under my heating cap with Optimum Salon Care DC, oils and some Crece Pelo DC on dry hair


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 23, 2012)

Dc right now with vanilla silk and SP HSR. it is funny. As I was I dusting off HSR I couldn't remember why I stopped using it. 

I am.gong back to basics in the new year and stock piling on HSR


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 23, 2012)

Simple dc of tea and Giovanni 50:50


----------



## Lymegreen (Dec 23, 2012)

Gpb for 1 hr without heat today


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 23, 2012)

I DCed today with amla/brahmi/rhassoul clay mixed with a marshmallow root/burdock root/slippery elm/irish moss/yucca root tea, under the steamer for 30 mins.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 24, 2012)

dcing with alter ego garlic and hair trigger oil on top


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ok so the other day I steamed MJ Super Sweetback Treatment on dry hair for about 25 minutes.  Hated it. *Damon Wayans voice*. The products I used directly following this treatment did nothing to my hair.  Of course the day I need to use direct heat, my hair is dry as ever.  I even added Gleau to my strands before putting the MJ on...and I steamed!  Long story short my hair turned out very fluffy (which I loved), but dull as heck.  I noticed the cones and the sulfates before I used it... But I just knew this $48 conditioner had magical ingredients that worked with those things.  So anyway.  Planning to do a Sunflower Oil hot with a really great super deep moisture DC prepoo tonight, add a lil protein and rollerset for my Christmas festivities . Merry Christmas all.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 25, 2012)

I need to join this for next year.

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 25, 2012)

Dc'ing under a steamer with

Darcy pumpkin seed conditioner
Castor oil
H.V cocasta oil
Wgho
Evco 
Peppermint e.o
Moringa oil
Acv

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2012)

Steaming now with:

Hairveda's Sitrinillah


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 25, 2012)

DC'ed last night with my Queen Helene and oil mix.  Nice, strong and moisturized today.


----------



## Lita (Dec 25, 2012)

12/24 Pre poo with TLC Boabob oil,3 sisters sweet treat Dc,rinsed with Darcy's pumpkin,Ambrosia Honey milk leave-in & sealed with Natty warm coconut butter..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2012)

Lita  You're on the fence w/3 Sisters aren't you?


----------



## Lita (Dec 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita  You're on the fence w/3 Sisters aren't you?



IDareT'sHair Yep,on the fence..Before I decide to toss it/give it away,wanted to try one more time..The good thing about it,my hair has nice shine & great body,it's really full..The other plus,I had no hair shed..NONE...It didn't give me any slip/my hair felt strange,but very strong...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2012)

@Lita

I read your post about it possibly being a very good Protein Rx. 

So, it might be worth keeping and using as either a Pre-Rx or a Protein Rx.

I don't think I've looked at any 3 Sisters stuff. Your had alot of good Hits Posted over there!


----------



## Lita (Dec 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I read your post about it possibly being a very good Protein Rx.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair Yeah,might keep it for protein,they should change the package to protein treat,instead of moisture..Darcy's soften it right up with-in mins & I couldn't believe how good my hair was feeling...

*Will be reviewing the weekly treatment by 3 Sisters..Soon.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 25, 2012)

My hair still feels extremely dry after DCing x2 this week so now I'm DCing on dry hair with Giovanni's Nutrafix hoping that some protein will help my hair hold some moisture. After this I'm gonna use my crece Pelo DC for 45mins with heat!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 25, 2012)

Poo'd with Go Moist today followed by Joico K-Pak Intense Hydrator (love this!), Purabody Chocolate DC mixed with SD Vanilla Silk (so needed this moisture)... Final rinse with Redken Smooth Down Butter.  Rollerset came out soft, bouncy and vibrant


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 25, 2012)

Prepooing with HQS pineapple with tea underneath... will DC with ORS mayo followed with Shescentit Honey rinse may use something else depending on how my hair feels...

Merry Christmas!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 25, 2012)

I DC today with Giovanni 2 Chic Moisture Deep Repair Masque for a few hours mixed with oils.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 27, 2012)

I Dc'd with CJ curl rehab after I left milcreek botanicals in my hair for a few hours.

My hair has been so soft and springing with coils lately. My DH kept petting and pulling my coils when we were watching tv. He said it was because he has a shaved head that he has to play in mine.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 27, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Steam Deep conditioning with Joico K-Pak Moisture Recovery Balm.  I did a mild protein treatment with Aphogee 2-Minute Reconstructor, hopefully no more little broken hairs.  I didn't have many broken hairs and I want it to stay that way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle, do you like the Recovery Balm? I have it but haven't used it yet. Does it deliver great moisture or is it more like a protein since it's from the K-Pak line? eta: mine is from the MR not Kpak.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 27, 2012)

Steaming in a DC of tea and millcreek biotin conditioner.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 27, 2012)

Havent DC since the 12th but I was hiding my hair. I went through the holidays and graduation from college. I didnt have time to be bothered.

Anywho I will be DCing today using 1/2oz of EVCO, left over DC from the last sesson, and SE MegaSilk. I have had the DC on since 8pm, I will wash it out in the AM since its been so long since the last wash.


----------



## TruMe (Dec 27, 2012)

DCing right now under dryer with Mixed Chicks for 30 mins.


----------



## Lita (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Update,I used the 3 sisters weekly deep..It was & is the wrost,I mean the worst con I've ever used...

 My hair threw

 at me for applying it....


I had to rewash my hair-

*I co washed with SD wheat Germ con,MD Sweet Milk Dc for 1hr30min,Applied Soultiancls Mango Dip leave-in,CC Naturals Hibiscus cream,little  Shea moisture Hibiscus & sealed with rice bran oil...My hair feels nice silky & moisturized..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

Lita

That's Terrible Ms. Lita. 

You gave it your best shot & it didn't work.  Now you can relegate it to the Junk yard.

I've never looked at that line.

I need to go look at that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

Lita

Is this it Ms. Lita?

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...QgG56VPerTViFNyMNO-uw&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.dmQ


----------



## Lita (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> That's Terrible Ms. Lita.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair I was so upset.I didn't want to touch the jar 

...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Is this it Ms. Lita?
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...QgG56VPerTViFNyMNO-uw&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.dmQ



IDareT'sHair Yes,this is it...I'm going to keep the SweetTreatment..NOT THE WEEKLY DEEP....Too scared to try the other two..cream or gel...We shall see.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

Lita

What a mess!  I hate that you got burnt. erplexed 

For the most part though, as much as we Haul, we've been pretty Blessed w/trying 'new stuff'.


----------



## Lita (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> What a mess!  I hate that you got burnt. erplexed
> 
> For the most part though, as much as we Haul, we've been pretty Blessed w/trying 'new stuff'.



IDareT'sHair I have to agree,it was going good..At least CC Naturals is a winner...MD Sweet Milk continues to stay on point..So I'm good..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

Lita

We're always on the Cutting Edge of trying "new vendors" and we've been pretty blessed with finding some good products.


----------



## Lita (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> We're always on the Cutting Edge of trying "new vendors" and we've been pretty blessed with finding some good products.



IDareT'sHair Yep & so many new products are on the scene everyday..

*I'm waiting for HoneyChile Hair Love to reopen..Need to try the Hibiscus Dc,I heard good things about it..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

Lita

Sounds good. 

I want some more Bel Nouvo DC'er and maybe another Peach Pomade from him.

There are several things I want to try.


----------



## Lita (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Sounds good.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair How is the Bel Nouvo Dc?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

Lita

Nice! Nice! Nice!


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 28, 2012)

I have DC with shea moisture restorative DC and my hair is soft but dry and frizzy ..


----------



## Lymegreen (Dec 28, 2012)

DC'ing now with Darcy's Pumpkin with heat cap for 1 hr.


----------



## Atdow71 (Dec 28, 2012)

My last dc. Of the year. 
Overnight dc w/ AOHSR (wed night)
Overnight lekair cholesterol(last night) 
Henna tonight 
More overnight dc w/ SM purification masque.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2012)

Steaming in a few with: Jessicurl WDT w/Oil


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 28, 2012)

divachyk said:


> KiWiStyle, do you like the Recovery Balm? I have it but haven't used it yet. Does it deliver great moisture or is it more like a protein since it's from the K-Pak line? eta: mine is from the MR not Kpak.



divachyk it's definitely a moisturizing DC.  I love it and it adds great slip.  It's absorbs into my strands really well too. I get my best results when I add it directly to my NG, relaxer style and my length.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 28, 2012)

DCing right now with tea under Shescentit Banana Brulee mixed with Giovanni Direct LI...


----------



## jprayze (Dec 28, 2012)

ORSrepl + avocado oil + coconut oil = quick prepoo

Then washed with shescentit jojoba hemp (love) and followed with ORS hair mayo for 15 minutes (no heat).  Now DC'ing with shescentit Riche moisturizing masque which I'm keeping on until I get to my parents house (1.5 hr drive).  

This is probably my last DC for 2012.


----------



## Xaragua (Dec 28, 2012)

I DC'ed overnight with a mixture of sitrinillah, alter ego and Aubrey organic GPB


----------



## jprayze (Dec 29, 2012)

jprayze said:


> ORSrepl + avocado oil + coconut oil = quick prepoo
> 
> Then washed with shescentit jojoba hemp (love) and followed with ORS hair mayo for 15 minutes (no heat).  Now DC'ing with shescentit Riche moisturizing masque which I'm keeping on until I get to my parents house (1.5 hr drive).
> 
> This is probably my last DC for 2012.



The shescentit Riche masque is not a repurchase   For me.  My hair was tangled and my hair just didn't feel good when it was rinsed out.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 29, 2012)

DCing under heating cap with crece Pelo, roux PC, oil, pink salt, honey and glycerine


----------



## jprayze (Dec 29, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> DCing under heating cap with crece Pelo, roux PC, oil, pink salt, honey and glycerine



What's the pink salt for?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2012)

jprayze said:


> *The shescentit Riche masque is not a repurchase For me. My hair was tangled and my hair just didn't feel good when it was rinsed out.*


 
jprayze

Thanks for the Review. 

At one point, I thought I might want to try this, but now...not so sure.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> jprayze
> 
> Thanks for the Review.
> 
> At one point, I thought I might want to try this, but now...not so sure.



I really wanted to like it.  Hopefully I will like the avocado one better.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 30, 2012)

Deep conditioning in Wen 613, KC Humecto and sealing with grapeseed oil.


----------



## mschristine (Dec 30, 2012)

Protein treatment today with an egg, coconut, EVOO and castor oil. Shampoo with ORS creamy aloe shampoo and Shea moisture retention shampoo and then DC with ORS hair repair nourishing conditioner and coconut and grapeseed oil with heat for about 45 minutes and then leave on till I'm finished packing up Christmas decorations and cleaning up


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 30, 2012)

Did a quick prepoo this morning with tresemme conditioner and some oils and applied heat for about 30 min. Then clarified with VO5 kiwi shampoo, used shea moisture rentention shampoo(first time trying and am liking it so far. Smells good too). Then applied a rinse(to cover some grays. not old but have some) and then gonna DC with miss jessies sweetback and SD vanilla silk for about 2 hrs with heat. last 30 min without heat.


----------



## Lymegreen (Dec 31, 2012)

Dc'ing with AOHSR with heat cap for 1 hr

I prepoo'd overnight with oil on my scalp and SM Deep Treatment Mask.  

This is my last DC of the year!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 31, 2012)

Friday I steamed for 1hr with CJ rehab after my hendigo. See yall in the 2013 thread.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry ladies I havent been checking in much ,but I'm still on track.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey DaDragonPrincess check out the new 2013 thread here

Allandra could you close this thread please?


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 6, 2013)

DC'd today with CON Argan oil intensive treatment for about an hour


----------



## felic1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Weekly wash. Co washed with HQS peppermint and DC with MD Seaweed and Rice DC!


----------



## LexiDior (Jan 6, 2013)

All of yall in the wrong thread lol


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol oooops

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------

